# Cardiff City close season news and rumours: rebranding of the stadium, strip change



## editor (May 8, 2012)

Seems like utter tosh/total madness to me, but several people have now mentioned this insane idea that we're going to start playing in red, supposedly to help us garner more support in the Far East. Bollocks, surely?

Elsewhere, there's big changes afoot at the ground: 


> Cardiff City Football Club can confirm that following positive negotiations and in the best interests of all concerned, an agreement has been reached to allow Cardiff Blues to terminate their lease at Cardiff City Stadium on 1 June 2012.
> 
> This will see Cardiff Blues' move back to Cardiff Arms Park over the summer in readiness for the 2012/13 football season, and will allow significant branding to take place at Cardiff City Stadium during the same time as it now becomes home solely to the football club.


 
http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2763805,00.html


----------



## RaverDrew (May 8, 2012)

What they really need is a drummer and some cheerleaders.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> What they really need is a drummer and some cheerleaders.


Sadly, we've already got a drummer, but unlike the clueless oaf at Palace, he knows when to shut the fuck up.


----------



## peterkro (May 8, 2012)

Close season?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

When I first heard this rumour I thought it was a pile of wank, yet a lot of City fans who I know and respect are saying it might not be total bullshit. We are the Bluebirds, I'd rather play in league 2 and stay that way than become some marketing ploy for some Far East investor. Heritage is far more important than the success the extra investment could bring. Fuck the Premier League and all its corporate bollocks. If this happens then I'm giving up on football.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2012)

Surprise sponsorship deal?

The U75 Stadium?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 8, 2012)

It is DEFINITELY not a wind-up


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Close season?


I do believe that is the expression in popular use. e.g. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17959860.

Your point?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

Good thing I've been putting off getting a Bluebird tattoo.


----------



## peterkro (May 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I do believe that is the expression in popular use. e.g. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17959860.
> 
> Your point?


Being picky,it grates on the ear.Closed season sounds better,it's been around in fishing since early nineteenth century and football since the early twentieth so I guess you are right.(close season that is)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

I can't see it being as stark a choice as red kit plus investment, or stay in blue with no investment. If we kick up a fuss and show them how angry we are, surely they'll back down? Especially if we can get some press on our side, along with the supporter's federation. It doesn't make sense that they'll piss off the entire fanbase like this, the Asian market wont want to support a team that plays in an empty stadium. And outside of Real, Barca and Man Utd I don't see much room for Cardiff to make a dent in the Asian market share.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 8, 2012)

What is the big attraction of a RED kit ? Man City and Chelsea seem to do OK in blue , the Red years are behind us , dwindling Arsenal fortunes , Liverpool fucked and Man Utd past their best .


----------



## past caring (May 8, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> What is the big attraction of a RED kit ? Man City and Chelsea seem to do OK in blue , the *Red years are behind us , dwindling Arsenal fortunes , Liverpool fucked and Man Utd past their best .*


 
So a gap in the market, then?


----------



## Deareg (May 8, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Good thing I've been putting off getting a Bluebird tattoo.


Are you going to get a Robin now?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Are you going to get a Robin now?


 
Nah might get my name written in Malay on my arm though, would look sick.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 8, 2012)

As if Asia wants to support Cardiff City.

They've got enough problems without hitching themselves to our shambolic charabanc of misery doom and failure

Modern football is fucking stupid


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> What is the big attraction of a RED kit ? Man City and Chelsea seem to do OK in blue , the Red years are behind us , dwindling Arsenal fortunes , Liverpool fucked and Man Utd past their best .


I don't know if this is the reason, but red is a very popular country in the East, seen as lucky I believe.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 8, 2012)

I'll be really bastering upset if this happens...we're the bluebirds for fuck's sake.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

I really can't see this happening and until I see something written down I'm going to assume it's an elaborate wind up or the result of Chinese - or perhaps Malaysian - whispers.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

Oh dear. And here it is, written down:



> *Cardiff City could rebrand from blue to red*
> Cardiff City are considering a rebranding which could mean a change of colour and a significant cash injection, BBC Wales Sport understands.
> This may involve the team playing in red instead of their traditional blue.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

"Red Dragons" my fucking arse.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2012)

Have to say that piece almost reads like an Aprils Fool style pisstake! 

Good luck with resisting it.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

My first rant has already been registered: http://www.urban75.org/blog/gtfo-ma...t-cardiff-city-fc-to-rebrand-and-play-in-red/


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Have to say that piece almost reads like an Aprils Fool style pisstake!
> 
> Good luck with resisting it.



That's exactly what I thought.

We need to band together to defeat this kind of shit.

Don't worry though,  it will never happen.


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2012)

the "full story"



			
				Walesonline said:
			
		

> Many Bluebirds fans have understandably reacted with anger to the news that almost 100 years of tradition is to be dispensed with as the club changes colour.​But the Malaysian owners believe the new red strip, coupled with the emblem of the dragon, will bring “fusion of cultures” for the club between the Far East and Wales.​Red is the national colour of Malaysia, as well as Wales in sporting terms. The dragon is also viewed as an important symbol of Malaysia, as well as Wales.​


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...r-new-red-kit-and-club-emblem-91466-30926656/

more money and new facilities too apparently


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 8, 2012)

Trust statement


----------



## RaverDrew (May 8, 2012)

ffs might as well move yourself to Milton Keynes or summink 

I hope the Cardiff fans organise to protest against these moves.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

FFS: look at the conditions being imposed for the investment:


> From next season Cardiff City will play in red shirts, black shorts and red socks with a blue away kit.
> The Bluebirds badge will be changed to that of a dragon.
> But the name will remain as Cardiff City Football Club.


I'd rather play in the Fourth Division as the Bluebirds than go into the Premiership as the fucking Dragons.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd rather play in the Fourth Division as the Bluebirds than go into the Premiership as the fucking Dragons.


 
Indeed. Don't trust them with the investment either, why would they throw £100 million at us? Not gonna see much of a return on that. It'll be loaned off a third party or summat just like Hamman did.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I hope the Cardiff fans organise to protest against these moves.


Already happening.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 8, 2012)

Plus why build a new training facility? If the Vale is good enough for Man Utd it's good enough for us! Just trying to sweeten the deal.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> What is the big attraction of a RED kit ? Man City and Chelsea seem to do OK in blue , the Red years are behind us , dwindling Arsenal fortunes , Liverpool fucked and Man Utd past their best .


It's all about the lolly. As usual.


> They point to the fact that Manchester United, Liverpool and Arsenal have been able to crack the Asian market with the sale of replica shirts, but clubs such as Chelsea and Manchester City, who play in blue, have not.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...r-new-red-kit-and-club-emblem-91466-30926656/


----------



## RaverDrew (May 8, 2012)

Surely "bottle green" would be a more appropriate colour ?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

Jesus: 


> Another condition of the investment package is that the club will change its first-choice colours from blue to red from next season onwards. Therefore, the home kit for 2012/13 will be a red shirt with black trim, black shorts and red socks. The away kit will be blue. The club's badge will also be altered to incorporate a red dragon as opposed to a bluebird.
> 
> *The change of club colours and badge will take place regardless of whether or not the rest of the investment package comes to fruition.*
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=320834&start=0&rid=0


So the fans don't even get asked? Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Surely "bottle green" would be a more appropriate colour ?


You know those times when little snipes really aren't very funny?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 9, 2012)

Here's a petition. 

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/cardiff-city-fans-for-preservation-of-the-bluebird.html

We can fight this.


----------



## bendeus (May 9, 2012)

So if this is correct the club my great grandfather supported, and that I spent many years following between the old 4th division and the modern championship is now being totally rebranded at the whim of a distant, foreign plutocrat in order to break into the Asian market. 100+ years of tradition, loyalty joy and sorrow wiped out as part of a cynical marketing ploy.

I gave up on football as a result of the corruption and venality in the game that was embodied by what Ridsdale and Hammam did to my club, the lies they told, and the fans they let down. It would seem that this was the right decision. Even those cunts wouldn't have stooped this low.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Here's a petition.
> 
> http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/cardiff-city-fans-for-preservation-of-the-bluebird.html
> 
> We can fight this.


Signed. I'll add it to my blog article too.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 9, 2012)

I've been trying to get retweets for the petition on twitter, have got a couple. I know its only a small start but it's all I can manage at this time of night. This Faustian bullshit needs to be stopped.


----------



## purves grundy (May 9, 2012)

Jesus h corbett. After 10 years living in the 'far east', I've yet to meet anyone who supports a team other than Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool, so this marketing brainfuckery is madness. As is any investor who hopes to make shedloads selling TV rights and promotional tours and shirts in East Asian countries with teams other than those above. Perhaps Man City will attract a minority following in seasons to come, but its doubtful (but then they do wear a wrongly-coloured strip).

Actually, having said that, I have met an Indonesian Rochdale fan and a Philippino Hull City supporter, but they'd lived there for a few years. Poor souls


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 9, 2012)

If Cardiff change to red to satisfy the far east then that's a very very sad precedent.

By that token you'd have thousands of Swindon, or Belgium supporters clogging up the sports bars of Shanghai. Somehow I think this is largely bollocks. It didn't exactly put off that Thai PM from investing in Man City, or stop 'Chang' or 'Samsung' from sponsoring Everton & Chelsea. Japan play in blue too. I think the far east red thing is a bit fantasy driven and largely down to Man United being very successful at cornering it a long time ago. I really don't buy this as being any major significant factor at getting support.


----------



## purves grundy (May 9, 2012)

Leicester City are now owned by a Thai consortium and sponsored by King Power (who lead the consortium iirc). They've remained blue. You can buy their shirts, mugs etc in Bangkok's airport... not many people do


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 9, 2012)

I hope Cardif fans can prevent this from happening. If this is the price of 'success' then its to high.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I hope Cardif fans can prevent this from happening. If this is the price of 'success' then its to high.


 
It won't even bring success.  Sunderland regularly spend tens of millions every year to get mid table in the Prem.  Villa did the same.  Look at Leicester - spent shedloads in the Summer.

Stop trying to be Man City or Chelsea and concentrate on playing good football, bringing local kids through and maybe give a club legend the manager's job.  You'll get full houses every game.  This sort of bollocks doesn't achieve anything.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

It should be of concern to all fans: if this shit proves a big success for the club, I can't see many other clubs turning down similar offers.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> It should be of concern to all fans: if this shit proves a big success for the club, I can't see many other clubs turning down similar offers.


 
Its a disgrace if it does happen and I would hope that we could all put our differences aside and unite behind you on this one.

(although I did chuckle at Raver Drews suggestion)


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

If it can happen to a club with supporters as passionate as Cardiff's, then there's every reason for other clubs to be deeply concerned.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2012)

As the first one to bring this issue up on here (in another thread) I have to say it sounds like it is a done deal. Kit and badge, gone

The lowest day of my football-following life

What a shower of shit they are


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

I would go off and support Dulwich Hamlet instead, but I think I'd need a bit more excitement.


----------



## bromley (May 9, 2012)

Very concerning. Clubs (e.g. millwall and palace) have changed both their home kit and badges before, but never for financial reasons like this. It's getting harder to enjoy the so called beautiful game.


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how many of you lot laughed at United when the Glazers mortgaged the club?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I wonder how many of you lot laughed at United when the Glazers mortgaged the club?


Seeing as you think it's so important and relevant to this thread, why not trawl back through all the threads and tell us?


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Seeing as you think it's so important and relevant to this thread, why not trawl back through all the threads and tell us?


No, I am just gonna sit here and feel smug.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> No, I am just gonna sit here and feel smug.


Smug about what, exactly? Your own made up version of events?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I wonder how many of you lot laughed at United when the Glazers mortgaged the club?


 
boo fucking hoo

first world problems thread is that way >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Smug about what, exactly? Your own made up version of events?


All the crying cunts who laughed at United.


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> boo fucking hoo
> 
> first world problems thread is that way >>>>>>>>>


I refer you to post 53.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> All the crying cunts who laughed at United.


----------



## g force (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> If it can happen to a club with supporters as passionate as Cardiff's, then there's every reason for other clubs to be deeply concerned.


 
Evolving a badge as say Leeds, Arsenal and Spurs did is one thing. But they kept many of the original elements - here were talking about the club's emblem completely going.

Deeply disturbing, moreso in that it seems the kit and badge happens regardless of any actual investment. Dark days.

I hope the fans can make their owners see this is a massive, massive mistake

http://theseventytwo.com/football-l...cardiff-city-prepare-to-cash-in-and-sell-out/


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

Would Cardiff fans still have a problem with the £100m investment if it weren't for the kit and badge change ?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Would Cardiff fans still have a problem with the £100m investment if it weren't for the kit and badge change ?


Would you have a problem with that sum of money being invested in your club?

I've already made my position clear on this - I hate the way that status-seeking foreign investors are playing a bigger and bigger part in the destiny of clubs (not that £100m is even that much by today's standards), but what people like me think has become increasingly irrelevant to the club.

So it doesn't matter what I think: "my" club will do whatever the fuck it likes.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

g force said:


> http://theseventytwo.com/football-l...cardiff-city-prepare-to-cash-in-and-sell-out/


Spot on: 


> ans of all clubs relish the things that make them them. From the famous example of You’ll Never Walk Alone to Cardiff City’s own ayatollah, supporters from every club will know their own little rituals and traditions and cling to them. And this is what makes the proposed changes so hard to stomach. Out of context, a team playing in one colour rather than another and swapping a small image of one animal for a different one are not seismic changes. But that would not be us. We are the Bluebirds. We play in blue. That is a vital part of who we are.
> 
> Some fans will happily put up with almost anything in the hope of achieving Premier League football, particularly after recent years’ disappointments and they are entitled to their opinion. But I am not one of them. If Premier League football is the be all and end all, I would simply support a Premier League team. But I don’t. I support Cardiff City. And Cardiff City play in blue.
> 
> A century’s history may not matter to some, but it matters to me. It is all part of the club’s identity and therefore it is all part of the identity I find in following the club. Cardiff City are threatening to sell their history, sell their soul, sell their identity, all in the hope of a little extra money and perhaps promotion to a higher league. I for one would rather see us relegated in blue than victorious in red, because without our identity, who are we?


----------



## stethoscope (May 9, 2012)

It's the fact the new generation of football club owners have absolutely no respect seemingly for the history and traditions of clubs, or for the fans. Treating football clubs like any other packaged product/commodity should be resisted as strongly as possible imo.

The corporate re-branding of, and moving of, stadiums can be controversial enough but a lot of fans will accept it over time if it means better facilities, increased capacity, etc. (though I'm not keen at all tbh of the Hammers moving away from Upton Park). Making significant changes to names, their associated colours and emblems truly takes the piss though.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

It's pretty shit that they didn't even consult the supporters in any way before steaming ahead with these plans. But without the money that he's already pumped into the club you may not even have a team to support.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

I can't even work out what we're supposed to be called after this.

We can't be the Bluebirds because we'll be playing in red with a red dragon on the badge.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I can't even work out what we're supposed to be called after this.
> 
> We can't be the Bluebirds because we'll be playing in red with a *red dragon* on the badge.


I think that's the answer, isn't it?

e2a: not being facetious, think it was mentioned earlier on in the thread.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

Better to be known as the Red Dragons than the Blue Bottles I spose


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Better to be known as the Red Dragons than the Blue Bottles I spose


Least we didn't bottle the semi finals of the Carling Cup.  Or any of the other games your lot bottled time after time, while we actually managed to get to the big Wembley games, year after year.

Can you give it a rest now, please?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think that's the answer, isn't it?


Apparently not: 


> While the shirts and club badge could change colour, Cardiff City sources categorically deny that the club - whose nickname is "the Bluebirds" - will become known as "the 'Red Dragons''.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17996534


----------



## biggus dickus (May 9, 2012)

Noone will support Cardiff just because they are red and have a dragon on their badge, the red thing is total rubbish, you see much more Internazionale and Real Madrid shirts than Arsenal or Liverpool in China, I think it's the winning the major competitions that sells clubs globally rather than the colour and 100m isn't going to get you anywhere near the Champions League


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Noone will support Cardiff just because they are red and have a dragon on their badge, the red thing is total rubbish, you see much more Internazionale and Real Madrid shirts than Arsenal or Liverpool in China, I think it's the winning the major competitions that sells clubs globally rather than the colour and 100m isn't going to get you anywhere near the Champions League


Indeed.

We're selling our soul for - at best - mid table Premiership mediocrity.


----------



## biggus dickus (May 9, 2012)

My girlfriend likes Newcastle because Tiote looks like a zebra. That is the direction that football should be heading


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2012)

g force said:


> Evolving a badge as say Leeds, Arsenal and Spurs did is one thing. But they kept many of the original elements - here were talking about the club's emblem completely going.
> 
> Deeply disturbing, moreso in that it seems the kit and badge happens regardless of any actual investment. Dark days.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the support. Our owners do not give a fuck what we think or say.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2012)

As some people have said elsewhere, if playing in red and having a dragon badge is lucky, I wish to fuck someone had told the Wales national side several decades ago


----------



## twistedAM (May 9, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> What is the big attraction of a RED kit ? Man City and Chelsea seem to do OK in blue , the Red years are behind us , dwindling Arsenal fortunes , Liverpool fucked and Man Utd past their best .


 
Maybe they're thinking about Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

Even Lineker is WTFing.


----------



## g force (May 9, 2012)

Their statement is so full of management speak it's hard to understand exactly what the benefit to the football club actually is. So there may not be any money for new facilities or players but the stadium name could change (sadly the norm but in the grand scheme of things palatable), the badge will change and the kit will be red. 

And all done with no consultation with the fan groups/bodies. Which suggests one of three things: 1) they knew precisely what the reaction would be, 2) they knew but don't care or 3) they're so far removed from the game they have no idea what they're doing and no idea what makes the club special to its fans and the community it is a part of.

It's the latest twist in the general killing of the game where clubs a simply a business investment and debt vehicle with the hope of selling it off for a future profit.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Even Lineker is WTFing.


 
Good. I can see this being the normal reaction from football peeps across the country, need to get people on side to campaign against this nonsense.


----------



## gabi (May 9, 2012)

g force said:


> Their statement is so full of management speak it's hard to understand exactly what the benefit to the football club actually is.


 

I assume to appeal to the Chinese market? Red being the luckiest colour etc.. presumably they've done a bit of research on this. The two biggest clubs in Asia are red (liverpool and united) so it kinda makes sense from that PoV... but presumably they havent done quite as much market research in cardiff than they have in shanghai 

cant see it happenin tho.


----------



## purves grundy (May 9, 2012)

Maybe they figured the takeover (is that what it is? or is it just a chunky investment?) would be cause consternation so they concocted this story - they'll retract the strip / badge change and keep the takeover / investment. A Jazzzian false flag.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> I assume to appeal to the Chinese market? Red being the luckiest colour etc.. presumably they've done a bit of research on this. The two biggest clubs in Asia are red (liverpool and united) so it kinda makes sense from that PoV... but presumably they havent done quite as much market research in cardiff than they have in shanghai
> 
> cant see it happenin tho.


 
I dunno, if you look on the Cardiff City message boards the fans seem to be split, with plenty supporting the change. 

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=320577&start=0&rid=0


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I dunno, if you look on the Cardiff City message boards the fans seem to be split, with plenty supporting the change.
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=320577&start=0&rid=0


Yes some people are supporting it because they have bought the lie that it is this, or oblivion. They have fallen for the "we get £100m" bullshit (whatever money for strengthening will be loans (with interest) anyway not a gift FFS

Gabi as is stands it's happening and it's not for negotiation it's a done deal. No consultation held, or planned.

I'd rather be non-league than this


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

Premiership or bust then.


----------



## gabi (May 9, 2012)

if they're in the prem it makes sense. blue shirts will not sell in asia. bad luck.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

The Welsh Assembly have got involved.


> Cardiff AM's are calling for Vincent Tan to rethink his ideas on turning Cardiff City red.
> 
> Cardiff’s Labour Assembly Members Vaughan Gething, Mark Drakeford, Julie Morgan and Jenny Rathbone said:
> 
> ...


 
http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/news/tmnw/assembly_members_urge_red_rethink_743854/index.shtml


----------



## editor (May 9, 2012)

We've played in blue since 1908.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2012)

wales on line podcast debate thingy


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2012)

emergency fans meeting


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2012)

live city phone in on gtfm NOW


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2012)

This is all very reminiscent of the Icelandic fiasco at West Ham.  Kind of brings home that supporting a club doesn't give you any say over how it is run.  There's a dissonance between how they see you (a customer) and how you see them (an identity, history, community etc.)

What does Malky think?  I was reading his post-match comments today about how well he gets on with the chairman.

I still think it's going to be an elaborate wind up though.


----------



## YouSir (May 9, 2012)

Can't quite figure out what purpose this is going to serve. Surely ridiculous re-branding and change of kit colour = fewer domestic/actual fans buying replicas + some fans boycotting? And even if there's a point in the blue/red thing when it comes to marketing in Asia it's irrelevant at this point anyway? In a market where the likes of Man U, Barca, Liverpool, Arsenal etc are the leading forces I can't imagine that the novelty of a dragon is going to turn on the masses to the wonders of Cardiff's minor successes and eternal disappointment? So at least until the club wins the Premiership or Champions League or whatever the re-branding won't actually do anything and £100m is no where near enough to do that.

Which pretty much just echoes what's already been said but no one seems to have offered the up-side. Or am I missing some stroke of genius in there?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 9, 2012)

YouSir said:


> Which pretty much just echoes what's already been said but no one seems to have offered the up-side. Or am I missing some stroke of genius in there?


----------



## remedial_gash (May 9, 2012)

I don't really understand you football fans; perhaps this could be an escape from the notorious reputation you've had (and sometimes cultivated), so you could transition to a loveable, cuddly footy club with 'Hello Kitty' merch and a few quid in your back pocket.

What could go wrong?

Gash
x


----------



## g force (May 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> This is all very reminiscent of the Icelandic fiasco at West Ham. Kind of brings home that supporting a club doesn't give you any say over how it is run. There's a dissonance between how they see you (a customer) and how you see them (an identity, history, community etc.)
> 
> What does Malky think? I was reading his post-match comments today about how well he gets on with the chairman.
> 
> I still think it's going to be an elaborate wind up though.


 
It's also a very British club thing. This shit wouldn't happen in Germany where fans are on the board.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2012)

Still no idea what we're going to be called now. Blue/Red/Birds/Dragons?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Still no idea what we're going to be called now. Blue/Red/Birds/Dragons?


 Dread you gonna get involved in any of the campaigning against this bullshit?

Bluebird Jones could be getting annoyed from wherever he is these days and might launch a one-off (electronic? comeback...and would get wicked publicity given the quality of the strip and the retro/heritage/Bluebird nature of it

Just thinking. You love a good campaign, innit

We're working out what to do, we're not just letting it happen


----------



## editor (May 10, 2012)

I'm all fired up but just need to know where to direct my rightous ire: as it is, I haven't a fucking clue what's going on.


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

remedial_gash said:


> I don't really understand you football fans; perhaps this could be an escape from the notorious reputation you've had (and sometimes cultivated), so you could transition to a loveable, cuddly footy club with 'Hello Kitty' merch and a few quid in your back pocket.
> 
> What could go wrong?
> 
> ...


 
We have already escaped that notorious reputation. Fmaily club of the year, and less arrests all last season than we used to expect per game.


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

Someone somewhere must already be selling t-shirts with a pic of a bluebird savaging a dragon!


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

1927 said:


> Someone somewhere must already be selling t-shirts with a pic of a bluebird savaging a dragon!


 
Better still maybe a t-shirt with some sort of Angry bird logo!!


----------



## g force (May 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm all fired up but just need to know where to direct my rightous ire: as it is, I haven't a fucking clue what's going on.


 
Yep that seems to be the problem - how can a fans group (whether existing or just a bunch of very pissed off people) get some time with the management/board to explain why this is such a terrible idea.

Right now it seems to be a case of "badge and kit are changing, get over it" from the owners. Hell i'm not even a Cardiff fan, but this has pissed me off as much as the whole MK Dons bullshit years ago.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 10, 2012)

I'm no marketing expert - but Angry Bluebird surely?


----------



## poisondwarf (May 10, 2012)

They've got us by the short and curlies basically...i'd love to think all the fans would say 'fuck you' and nobody would go down there until they changed their minds but that won't happen. I was just listening to a phone in on Radio Wales about it and the reaction was mixed to be honest. That Tucker guy from the Echo was on there blathering on saying we have to go with it, change etc while Nathan Blake sounded a bit shell-shocked and was understandably pissed off.

What if I decided to change my name and insist that everybody calls me that  new name from now on...it would be fucking odd and people wouldn't like it but I suppose eventually people would get used to it and that's how I see it going really, even tho I am dead against it.
Still hoping it's an elaborate wind up to get the city some media coverage.


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

The only way I can see of them even compromising on this and a way which may just sway a bit of opinion back in their favor, is if they branded the away kit totally around the bluebird, with a bluebird as part of the kit and a promise that we would always wear it when a chnaged strip was needed. This could actually mean that we play in blue more than we do now!

Dragons at home Bluebirds away, not ideal but better than whats being proposed now.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 10, 2012)

REBRANDING SCRAPPED

 BREAKING NEWS
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...p-plans-to-re-brand-bluebirds-91466-30941926/

Now making threats re investment (or potential lack of)

Well we won the argument. Tossers


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm no marketing expert - but Angry Bluebird surely?


 
Agreed, but the pic I posted is off a character in the game, maybe someone with the ability could change the order of wording in photoshop and repost so that it says angry bluebird.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 10, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> REBRANDING SCRAPPED
> 
> BREAKING NEWS
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...p-plans-to-re-brand-bluebirds-91466-30941926/
> ...


 


Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 10, 2012)

Full CCFC statement (sorry for linking other sites, but emergency and all that)
http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2766829,00.html


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

I can imagine the conversation now when the fans' leader rang up VT and told him.

" VT I am cardiff through and through and willl always be blue. I'd rather play in front of 300 people in the Welsh Premier League against Ely Rangers than play in red"

VT: Ok, if thats what you want!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 10, 2012)

CCFC official statement seems to pretty much verify that everything that was suspected was in fact true.

Also - were the football club keen to boot out the rugby club? I thought Cardiff Blues just wanted out?


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2012)

Told you.  Bunch of drama queens.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2012)

Gotta love football speak like this: 


> It was intended to reach settlements with the principal historic creditors, and for Tan Sri Vincent Tan to then transfer the debts currently due to him into equity and drive revenues through an aggressive marketing and commercialisation plan.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> Told you. Bunch of drama queens.


Because you wouldn't have made any similar noises had it been your club, yes?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2012)

And the opt out....


> ...we will not proceed with the proposed change of colour and logo and the team will continue to play in blue at home *for the next season* with the current badge.


----------



## 1927 (May 10, 2012)

editor said:


> And the opt out....


 
The sentence deleted that followed read," the following season the colour of kit will be irrelevant as there will be no point in marketing a club in the first division in Malaysia".


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 10, 2012)

Can't see them ditching us just because they didn't get their own way. They have invested millions, and I'm sure as businessmen they want to see a return. Only way they can do that is to get us promoted.

And if they do ditch us, fuck em. We'll do a Leeds and go into admin, and drop down a league. We'll be back before too long.


----------



## bromley (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, I think!


----------



## krink (May 10, 2012)

nice one. wish we'd been able to stop our shite badge and even worse stadium name that already belongs to benfica.


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

What a sorry episode,

I have never been more depressed to be a City fan.

Reading the vile racist abuse on other message boards and Facebook has floored me.

We all wanted the blue back, understood. But it was not and never was, about getting the Malaysians out.

There is a fucking cancer hanging around our club. And we all know who that is.

We could have come up with a compromise. VT started to back track yesterday.

Cardiff City, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> What a sorry episode,
> 
> I have never been more depressed to be a City fan.
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree with you mate. I don't think they will pull out (and I think if they do tehy probably would have anyway) but what an awful, awful week. Anyone who was personally or rcially abusive should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

Happily I missed all the racist shit, but it sounds like there's been some right shameful cunts out there.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

apparently some finance nerd reckons we need to "get some perspective" 


> A finance expert says Cardiff City fans have to agree a compromise between "tradition and commercial reality" if the club is to clear its debts.
> The comments by Geoff Mesher, a partner at Grant Thornton, came after the club owners ditched plans to change the team shirts from blue to red.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-18031246


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

Who the fuck is this Vince bloke?


> Vince Alm, spokesman for the Cardiff City supporters' Club, said his personal view was that the colour change could bring in much-needed money.
> 
> "From a personal point of view I see the bigger picture and it's the way forward," he told BBC Radio Wales.
> 
> ...


I'd rather compete with League Two teams as Cardiff City than play in the Premiership as some rebranded, heritage-free, remodelled, repackaged Far-East-pleasing confection.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Who the fuck is this Vince bloke?
> 
> I'd rather compete with League Two teams as Cardiff City than play in the Premiership as some rebranded, heritage-free, remodelled, repackaged Far-East-pleasing confection.





He's always wheeled out as a fans' spokesman and has just been on the Welsh news saying we need to reconsider our objections  to the rebranding as Tan has picked his ball up and is threatening to take it home. I'm with you, fuck em.


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

Yes, lets all have a go at Vince. A man who goes to every game home and away,

a man who bleeds Cardiff.

Hunt out his reasoned argument for his decision on the City message boards before you castigate him for having a different opinion to you.

The Civil War descends on these boards too.

Fucking hell,


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

We are deep in the mire without reasoned debate

http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/ne...ed_to_see_the_whole_story_744063/index.shtml?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> Yes, lets all have a go at Vince. A man who goes to every game home and away,
> 
> a man who bleeds Cardiff.
> 
> Hunt out his reasoned argument for his decision on the City message boards before you castigate him for having a different opinion to you.


Does that mean I have to agree with him when he expresses his opinion that changing our strip and badge and casting over 100 years of tradition in the bin is a good idea because being in the Premiership is the be all and end all?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> We are deep in the mire without reasoned debate
> 
> http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/ne...ed_to_see_the_whole_story_744063/index.shtml?


We're "in the mire" because the fans have been treated with zero respect.


----------



## poisondwarf (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> Yes, lets all have a go at Vince. A man who goes to every game home and away,
> 
> a man who bleeds Cardiff.
> 
> ...





Oh fuck off


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Oh fuck off


 
we are aamb

congratulations


----------



## poisondwarf (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> we are aamb
> 
> congratulations





Haha I've nothing to do with abraham, just pissed off at your post having a go at my opinion. I'm a female in my 40s if that helps categorize me a bit more.


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Haha I've nothing to do with abraham, just pissed off at your post having a go at my opinion. I'm a female in my 40s if that helps categorize me a bit more.


 
I was suggesting that Urban becomes AAMB,

in this thread,

if that helps


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Does that mean I have to agree with him when he expresses his opinion that changing our strip and badge and casting over 100 years of tradition in the bin is a good idea because being in the Premiership is the be all and end all?


 
did you read his argument?

did you read Borley's comments in Mike's piece?


----------



## poisondwarf (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> I was suggesting that Urban becomes AAMB,
> 
> in this thread,
> 
> if that helps





All the same, i still agree with ed and i don't want to be called dragons and dance to their tune. I assume a lot of younger city fans won't really mind the change but i do and i'm entitled to that opinion.


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> All the same, i still agree with ed and i don't want to be called dragons and dance to their tune. I assume a lot of younger city fans won't really mind the change but i do and i'm entitled to that opinion.


 
We were never going to be called the dragons


----------



## poisondwarf (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> We were never going to be called the dragons





Oh facepalm off. You're up for rebranding, i'm not so lets agree to differ.


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Oh facepalm off. You're up for rebranding, i'm not so lets agree to differ.


 
No, I'm not.

Please read what I've said.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> did you read his argument?
> 
> did you read Borley's comments in Mike's piece?


Funnily enough, I don't have time to track down every statement he's ever made, but I feel I'm entirely within my rights to comment on a statement he made to the BBC.

If you've already read them, why not précis them for everyone here?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> We were never going to be called the dragons


But we were going to play in red with a red dragon on our shirts, no?


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Funnily enough, I don't have time to track down every statement he's ever made, but I feel I'm entirely within my rights to comment on a statement he made to the BBC.
> 
> If you've already read them, why not précis them for everyone here?


 
nah, I'd rather him talk for himself

"My personal view is this could be a sad day for the future of Cardiff City Football Club!

I tried to give an honest opinion where I stood on the changing of the shirt and badge the other night on my Facebook wall, but because I was not asking for Vincent Tan head on a stick I was personally insulted, and racist comments were posted on my wall which I had to remove, that type of behaviour is unacceptable to me please do not respond to this unless you are going to be civil thank you.

The Malaysians have been nothing more than honourable all the time they have been at the club not taking a penny out of the club just putting in close to £40 million over the past 2 years for nothing in return. The personal abuse which I have read on social network sites and messageboards has been nothing short of shocking, and he didn’t deserve it after everything he has done for this football club. 

My opinion on the matter was to accept the change for the future stability of the club even though I am vehemently against it, and lobby in a peaceful and civil manner over the coming years to have it changed back. I am a traditionist but what is the point of sticking to that if you haven’t got a club at the end of it? 

This could be the end of the football club as we know it and trouble times could be back. I had 20 years of the lower divisions, for the record it was awful, I hated it! At times 50 or 60 us going to away matches to watch us get thumped by Rochdale no disrespect to Rochdale. There are no more shining knights banging our door down to save the club, and if we keep driving owners and chairman out in the manner we do I can’t see us attracting anyone.

So please I urge you calm down and be sensible about it, stop the personal insults at Vincent Tan & TG these are honourable men! Very successful businessmen! I’ve had the pleasure of meeting TG and he is a good man. I’m not asking you to change your mind if you are against change, just be a bit more measured in your response, and not extreme. 

All looks lost at the moment! Let’s try not to make it worst by blaming each other and causing infighting everyone is entitled to an opinion, but try not to make it personal and keep it measured. 

I know many of you respect me and I thank you for that please listen to what I ask you to do. The £100 million was already starting to be fed into the club for those sceptics who think it was all a ploy, my company was hoping to get on the tender list to build the new training ground; we have just completed Chelsea training ground, and started work on Southamptons. The architects who designed those are a small practice in London who has been paid to design it; how I know this they are the same architects who we used for the two clubs.​*vince.alm*

*Posts:* 163
*Joined:* Mon Nov 30, 2009 9:54 pm​​


----------



## badlands (May 11, 2012)

editor said:


> But we were going to play in red with a red dragon on our shirts, no?


 
Yes, but the bluebird was agreed underneath yesterday.

Other concessions were open

FFS


----------



## editor (May 12, 2012)

Personally, I'd be happier seeing us lose at Rochdale as a team with a history and a heritage than winning at Man Utd as a plastic, rebranded, nu-Cardiff corporate enterprise that's all about pleasing our foreign masters. But each to their own, eh?

And, yes. I was at Rochdale. And I tell you what: it was more fun than some of the trips I've had to Wembley. It was nice not to feel like a commodity.







http://www.urban75.org/blog/not-so-great-cardiff-city-fc-moments-rochdale-away-1997/


----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2012)

I dont know if this has been proposed as a compromise or what, but its one of the designs that are out there on the net. i personally think this is a great design and the best of both worlds.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2012)

'Tis neither fish nor fowl.

I still remained unconvinced by the frankly racist-sounding suggestion that people in the Far East are so simple that they blindly support anything in a red shirt.

Sure, there may be cultural differences, but they can't really all just go "Yeah! That's the team for me!" based totally on the colour of a shirt. Can they?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 12, 2012)

1927 said:


> I dont know if this has been proposed as a compromise or what, but its one of the designs that are out there on the net. i personally think this is a great design and the best of both worlds.


 
Jesus wept


----------



## editor (May 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Jesus wept


It's got a puma, a bluebird *and* a red dragon!


----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2012)

editor said:


> It's got a puma, a bluebird *and* a red dragon!


 
Just like our current kit then!


----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2012)

editor said:


> 'Tis neither fish nor fowl.
> 
> I still remained unconvinced by the frankly racist-sounding suggestion that people in the Far East are so simple that they blindly support anything in a red shirt.
> 
> Sure, there may be cultural differences, but they can't really all just go "Yeah! That's the team for me!" based totally on the colour of a shirt. Can they?


 
How can it be racist for VT to suggest that it would be beneficial to the marketing of the club to wear red in his own country?


----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2012)

Interestingly the meeting of "fans leaders" and supporters clubs arranged for tomorrow to discuss rpotests etc is now redirecting its agenda to arrange a welcome committee for the Malaysians when they fly in this weekend, a welcome dressed in red to persuade them that on refkection they are happy with the deal!! You couldnt make it up!


----------



## RaverDrew (May 12, 2012)

Dignity <<<<<<  >>>>>> Cardiff City


----------



## poisondwarf (May 12, 2012)

Also principles<<<<<< >>>>>>>rebranding supporters

IMO of course, before ppl start ffs ing and bloody facepalming.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 14, 2012)

Over the last week a number of fans have been desiging new strips that could be used as a compromise and e-mailing them to the club. Some have actually been quite smart, others cringe worthy, but this one is my favourite so far >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RaverDrew (May 14, 2012)

All the best teams play in red n blue


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 15, 2012)




----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

I think this 'leak' was all part of a softening up campaign myself.

Happy for us to play in red away from home though. I've never given much of a fuck what we play in away, tbh.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 18, 2012)

From Austria Salzburg, a club that was formed in 2005 after the original was re named Red Bull Salzburg.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I think this 'leak' was all part of a softening up campaign myself.


And would you believe it! The red strip is back on the agenda again. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18324804


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2012)

*Barrie McAuliffe* ‏@*MAcMcAuliffe* 
The #*CardiffCity* board meeting took place today, from which a comprehensive statement was drafted to be released on Wednesday morning


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

So that's it then. Playing in red. Cunts.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

What the fuck is this. I don't even recognise my own club badge any more. FUCK modern football.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Look! We're Man Utd!


----------



## Bomber (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh! Dear !! This is sad I must say ......


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Red Devils. Red Dragons. Same difference, eh?

Oh, and thanks for consulting the fans about this change.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, that just happened.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2012)

club statement


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Still trying to work out how changing into a red strip magically boosts our foreign appeal to such an extent that it's worth throwing out a hundred years of history.


----------



## g force (Jun 6, 2012)

"fire and passion"....oh. dear. god. no. Bet they loved that when it came up on the powerpoint re-branding presentation. 

Still least they kept the "Established 1899"  Yeah well played on ignoring that tradition.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

In my dreams, this will start a real backlash from fans of all clubs against modern football, but the reality is that it's the money that does the talking these days.


----------



## Deareg (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Look! We're Man Utd!


Looks more like Rotherham United.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Feels more like Rotherham Utd.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Its outrageous. I hope none of the fans buy this new kit. I hope everyone wears blue. Fuck this corporate shite invading our game.

And bring back the Super Furries sponsored Cardiff shirt. Red Dragons my arse.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cardiff Fans said:
			
		

> Now VT has to honour his part of the bargain and inject the £100 million into the Club and get some big name Buys


 



			
				Club Statement said:
			
		

> Our Investors have also fully reaffirmed their support to enable Malky Mackay to strengthen his squad for the season ahead in line with the viable and prudent budgets agreed with him.


 
There's a storm comin'.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 6, 2012)

Cardiff City Chief Exec on R5 right now taking calls from some disgruntled BLUEs fans


----------



## Dan U (Jun 6, 2012)

'we are selling out the club to the god of money' -
'we are BLUEBIRDS'

i'm not a Cardiff fan btw, just think this is nuts.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

I've had a rant. A pointless one. 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiff-city-fc-becomes-franchise-fc-as-branding-changes-forced-on-fans/


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Still trying to work out how changing into a red strip magically boosts our foreign appeal to such an extent that it's worth throwing out a hundred years of history.


Red is the colour for Good Luck in China (and a lot of the Malaysian investors will be of Chinese origin).
Blue is the colour for immortality and is worn at funerals.
Man U and Liverpool have been popular in SE Asia for a long time, Chelsea less so, but that's probably more to do with historic success than strip colours.

Crappy decision, though.
Will they revert if the investors/sponsors pull out in a couple of years time if Cardiff fail to get promoted?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Looks more like Rotherham United.


 
It really does - it's the same shade of red. I've a feeling Rotherham had the black stripe at some point as well. Might be making that up though.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It really does - it's the same shade of red. I've a feeling Rotherham had the black stripe at some point as well. Might be making that up though.


Are they massive in the Far East too?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2012)

This is just all so depressing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Are they massive in the Far East too?


 
They're not even that popular in Rotherham tbh.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

What are we supposed to call our team now? We're clearly not the Bluebirds anymore seeing as we play in red and have a huge red dragon our badge.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Call them the bluebirds, AND wear blue to the games.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Call them the bluebirds, AND wear blue to the games.


But that might dent our financial appeal in far flung lands!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2012)

I doubt I will bother going to any games. Fuck paying £25 to watch a team that exemplifies everything that is wrong with modern football, surrounded by a bunch of idiots willing to see our history go down the pisser just so we can play in the Prem, fuck that, rather watch the Blues.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

We love you RedBlueDragonBirds we do, 
We love you RedBlueDragonBirds we do,
We love you RedBlueDragonBirds we do, 
Oh RedBlueDragonBirds, we love you.

No, that's not going to work.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffmac/7165483922/

Interesting link, read story underneath!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Seriously... if the fans are so against all this, why don't you lot just protest by not buying any red shirts, and turning up in all blue?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seriously... if the fans are so against all this, why don't you lot just protest by not buying any red shirts, and turning up in all blue?


You think that's going to make a difference? We're nothing  but mere pawns in this game.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seriously... if the fans are so against all this, why don't you lot just protest by not buying any red shirts, and turning up in all blue?


 
The investors don't expect to recoup their money in Cardiff but in the Far East.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe these are still available:







http://www.codalmighty.com/site/ca.php?page=t-shirts/franchise


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> You think that's going to make a difference? We're nothing but mere pawns in this game.


 
I'm sure it won't make a difference in this instance but it's going to make the investors look pretty stupid when the season kicks off if all the fans are wearing the 'wrong' kit. A public display of sentiment if nothing else.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

The story has just made the radio 2 news...even that cunt jeremy vine was perplexed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The investors don't expect to recoup their money in Cardiff but in the Far East.


 
But when they're all watching on TV in their shiny new red tops, they'll all realise that they're terribly un-hip when they see that the proper supporters are all wearing blue. Once that mindset sets in, the far east backlash will begin. Either that, or they'll realise they're all just being taken for mugs that red is somehow lucky when they see Cardiff fail to become the new Man United.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Call them the bluebirds, AND wear blue to the games.


^^^^^^^^
this, with knobs on....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Call them the bluebirds, AND wear blue to the games.


 
^ this



editor said:


> You think that's going to make a difference? We're nothing but mere pawns in this game.


 
although I have a depressing feeling this is the likely consequence - the plethora of yellow and green scarfs at old trafford doesn't seem to have dislodged the glazers...



(and no I'm not a cardiff supporter, I just think this is bollocks of the highest order)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm sure it won't make a difference in this instance but it's going to make the investors look pretty stupid when the season kicks off if all the fans are wearing the 'wrong' kit. A public display of sentiment if nothing else.


No that stupid, if said fans still turn up to the match and pay for tickets/food and drink.

Damned depressing state of affairs. Will be interesting to see how long that bluebird at the bottom of the badge lasts.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> No that stupid, if said fans still turn up to the match and pay for tickets/food and drink.
> 
> Damned depressing state of affairs. Will be interesting to see how long that bluebird at the bottom of the badge lasts.


 
I wouldn't deny any fan the right to turn up and watch his/her team. It's not their fault, or their teams fault, that they're run by a bunch of wankers. They just don't need to buy into the merchandise crap. Which is basically what this gripe is about.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a fair point, and it did occur to me that the choice facing fans is either continue to pay into the 'project' or be forced out of supporting your own club. Like I said, a damned depressing state of affairs.


----------



## Augie March (Jun 6, 2012)

You will now be known as Generic Welsh Franchise Club next year.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> You think that's going to make a difference? We're nothing but mere pawns in this game.


 
TBH I think the fans kicking off might well work in Cardiff's case, because the 'far east market' shit won't actually work.

It's pretty obvious what will give you a big audience there - play in the Premiership, ideally at the top end, beat a few of the big teams regularly, sign some big name players, that sort of thing. Seeing as Cardiff are unlikely to be giving Man Utd's marketing department any sleepless nights soon I doubt they'll want to carry on alienating their actual customers once they actually work that out.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

Point made on Hull City boatd, do we support a club or a shirt. They can play in pink as far as i am concerned they are still Cardiff City.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2012)

@MAcMcAuliffe
The club hasn't quoted £100m, but approx £40m has already been invested


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Point made on Hull City boatd, do we support a club or a shirt. They can play in pink as far as i am concerned they are still Cardiff City.




We support a club called the fucking bluebirds...


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> We support a club called the fucking bluebirds...


 
We support a club called Cardiff City AFC, what else you want to call them is up to you, carry on calling them the Bluebirds it really wont matter to anyone.

Sky sports are reading out emials and texts from supporters round the country, who far from laughing at us, are basically saying pick ya dummies up and stop being so frigging ungrateful and get in the real world.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> We support a club called Cardiff City AFC, what else you want to call them is up to you, carry on calling them the Bluebirds it really wont matter to anyone.
> 
> Sky sports are reading out emials and texts from supporters round the country, who far from laughing at us, are basically saying pick ya dummies up and stop being so frigging ungrateful and get in the real world.




Bollocks


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Bollocks


 
Very intelligent response!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Sky sports are reading out emials and texts from supporters round the country, who far from laughing at us, are basically saying pick ya dummies up and stop being so frigging ungrateful and get in the real world.


 
Ungrateful? How is it ungrateful for people to be rightly peeved off that two Malaysian blokes who probably never heard of Cardiff a few years ago just come over and tear apart our identity for some marketing bollocks? I hate this idea that we should be doffing caps to them because they've "saved our club." I'd rather they fucked off and took their money with them.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I hate this idea that we should be doffing caps to them because they've "saved our club." I'd rather they fucked off and took their money with them.


 
THIS


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Ungrateful? How is it ungrateful for people to be rightly peeved off that two Malaysian blokes who probably never heard of Cardiff a few years ago just come over and tear apart our identity for some marketing bollocks? I hate this idea that we should be doffing caps to them because they've "saved our club." I'd rather they fucked off and took their money with them.


 
Well right now I think Pompey or rangers fans would quite like a couple of Malaysians to roll into town.

Lets get it striaght tho, this is Hamman's fault at the end of the day. If he had never got his grubby hands on us we wouldnt be so desperate. Atleast the malaysians have actually put some money into the club, instead of just taking it out like Sam did.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate the conceits contained in what is effectively their blackmailing of us

£100m investment. Where is the proof of this? £40m has already goen in taking our debt from c£32m to c£72m

DEBT. Not a philanthropic loan from some footballing George Soros

So, some notional money. Some of which (if it even exists) will be for a new training facility.

Which we do not need

Some notional money. Some of which (again if it exists) will look at extending our stadium.

Which we do not need

And any money will be LOANED not given. And does not guarantee promotion

I was there for the 19 years we spent in Divs 3 and 4, when we were getting 2000, 3000, 4000 crowds, all the time.

The arrivisite (younger than me, admittedly) fans who have known nothing but the last 9 years of Div 2 football have been sold a pack of lies and have fallen for the slick marketing patter of a bunch of shysters

I am astonished how easy people have gone "oh aye, alright then" and sold the club's identity to some people who we have never heard of and who do not give a flying fuck about us

Martin one thing I know is if this happened at WHU there would be MURDER and I am gutted that most of our fanbase has just fallen for it. Not least as this is likely to be the thin end of the wedge.

I don't want to be in the Premier League if this is what it takes.

The lowest of all low days


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Very intelligent response!





I'm on a phone so unable to type much but it sums it up, thanks.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well right now I think Pompey or rangers fans would quite like a couple of Malaysians to roll into town.
> 
> Lets get it striaght tho, this is Hamman's fault at the end of the day. If he had never got his grubby hands on us we wouldnt be so desperate. Atleast the malaysians have actually put some money into the club, instead of just taking it out like Sam did.




But would pompey be happy to have another nickname?


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I hate the conceits contained in what is effectively their blackmailing of us
> 
> £100m investment. Where is the proof of this? £40m has already goen in taking our debt from c£32m to c£72m
> 
> ...




Agree unfortunately.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> We support a club called Cardiff City AFC, what else you want to call them is up to you, carry on calling them the Bluebirds it really wont matter to anyone.
> 
> Sky sports are reading out emials and texts from supporters round the country, who far from laughing at us, are basically saying pick ya dummies up and stop being so frigging ungrateful and get in the real world.


That's fucking Murdoch-funding Sky viewers for you.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 6, 2012)

Genuinely sad for you over this news. Its wrong to try and change a crucial part of the identity of a club like this.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

It's like the only option now open to people pissed off with this decision is to stop supporting the club they've supported through thick and thin for their entire lives.


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking hell this is a shoddy way to treat loyal fans. Horrible stuff.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 6, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> But would pompey be happy to have another nickname?


 
There's no need to change the nick-name.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> But would pompey be happy to have another nickname?


 
We can still call them the Bluebirds and I'm sure we will, no one is saying you cant call them the Bluebirds!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 6, 2012)

We're slowly getting there


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> There's no need to change the nick-name.


 
I'd have more sympathy if just 1% of fans could even tell me, without googling, why we are even called the Bluebirds!


----------



## Voley (Jun 6, 2012)

No-one buy the shirts. Everyone turn up in blue. Chant 'Bluebirds' with the emphasis on the 'Blue'. All season.

Please do this.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> We're slowly getting there




In fairness, I'd actually prefer added time multi-ball than boring nil-nil draws


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2012)

NVP said:


> No-one buy the shirts. Everyone turn up in blue. Chant 'Bluebirds' with the emphasis on the 'Blue'. All season.
> 
> Please do this.


There should be an arranged day when fans of every club do this at their ground  

Might be a little difficult to convince those who already play in red though


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

NVP said:


> No-one buy the shirts. Everyone turn up in blue. Chant 'Bluebirds' with the emphasis on the 'Blue'. All season.
> 
> Please do this.


 
Exactly, don't boycott the club. Boycott the shirt, in huge numbers.

I don't support Cardiff but I'd well get behind any banner which supports their cause here. Some things should be banned from being interfered with, for culture and heritage reasons if nothing else. I can deal with shirt sponsorship changing, and I can even begrudgingly deal with grounds being called the 'Aviva Stadium' or some such  stupid corporate name, but why should a club have to fuck about with superstitious 'lucky colours' to satisfy a bunch of people who've have no vested interest in the club but making money, no history of support, and nothing but cash to offer. It's bollocks.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> .........and nothing but cash to offer. It's bollocks.


 
Without that cash Cardiff would soon find itself back in the fourth division.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Without that cash Cardiff would soon find itself back in the fourth division.


 
Fuck all wrong with that, at least I could afford a few more away days.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 6, 2012)

It's pretty shit. I give it two seasons before we 'relaunch' back in blue.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Without that cash Cardiff would soon find itself back in the fourth division.


 
(i) so what and (ii) there is no proof of the money. And money (even if there is any) does not guarantee success. The whole thing stinks


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

seriously, fuck modern football.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Breakaway clubs ftw.

Arise, FC City of Cardiff.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

If we sign Anelka on friday the red shirts will fly out of the club shop.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> If we sign Anelka on friday the red shirts will fly out of the club shop.


Probably. Is that a good thing?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Without that cash Cardiff would soon find itself back in the fourth division.


 Suits me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> But would pompey be happy to have another nickname?


 
or be given red shirts?


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2012)

christ. the logo looks like they got their secretary to knock it up in powerpoint


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2012)

init!

even as a 'ddraig' i would rather they didn't go doing away with the bluebird


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, for *FUCK'S SAKE*: 








> Blue is the colour for Malaysia
> Jakarta: Malaysia will once again be donning their "lucky" blue away jerseys when they face Indonesia in the second leg of the AFF Suzuki Cup final at the Gelora Bung Karno Stadium on Wednesday.
> 
> While yellow shirts have been the traditional first-choice colours for the Tigers, they have regularly worn their alternate kit during this year's tournament. The blue shirt has been used for four of their six matches so far including both of Malaysia's home games, against Vietnam in the semi-finals and Indonesia in the final.
> ...


http://www.affsuzukicup.com/news/blue-is-the-colour-for-malaysia


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

> For in Cardiff, a deeply unpleasant shower of chancers are busy dismantling the local football team. This morning, two days before the start of Euro 2012, and with an England race storm dominating the media agenda to boot, the gaggle of shameless bozos currently with the keys to Cardiff City have quietly announced a "radical and revolutionary" change of team colours, plus a really cack new badge. What's more, they've got the brazen cheek to dress up the effective franchising of the club as a "progressive" measure necessary to the club's survival.
> 
> 
> While hoping to distract large swathes of the club's support with a couple of shiny coins, Tan Sri Vincent Tan and Dato Chan Tien Ghee – pompously referred to in a rambling statement as Our Investors – have decided, seeing they have no respect for anyone or anything, to change Cardiff's blue kit to red, and their famous bluebird badge to a Welsh dragon. "I know and understand that there have been reservations in certain quarters over the changes accompanying the investment, but …" began Dato, before going on to explain that he was going to do whatever he liked anyway.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/06/the-fiver-cardiff-city-colour


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> christ. the logo looks like they got their secretary to knock it up in powerpoint


Seriously, who is this shit aimed at? Are they imagining that the Malaysian masses are going to start supporting a championship team because they happen to play in red and not blue?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

That badge really is a shocker. You can imagine they kept pushing the bluebird around until they found the least conspicuous place it could go. 

Still not sure what our nickname is supposed to be now but it clearly doesn't make sense to be called the Bluebirds anymore.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> If we sign Anelka on friday the red shirts will fly out of the club shop.



If you sign anelka I will buy one myself. Prudent and viable. They've already said that.

Where has this 100 million figure come from anyway?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

tommers said:


> If you sign anelka I will buy one myself. Prudent and viable. They've already said that.
> 
> Where has this 100 million figure come from anyway?


 
Cardiff fans are about the most fickle supporters of any club in the country, I guarantee that if tyhey win the first few games of next season with a couple of decent signings no one will ever mention blue shirts again! We could be top of the league and go second on goal difference in March after losing 2 games and half the corwd would disappear!lol although they have been better recently.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/06/the-fiver-cardiff-city-colour



'...many emails of support...'


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't even get the financial argument. No one, aside from Manchester United's owners past and present, has ever got rich off owning a football club, let alone a football club with a fanbase of 20,000 in a city of 340,000 people.

Best case scenario they get promoted and establish themselves in the Prem. But you know that any extra revenue they get is going straight back into the wage bill. That's how it works. To stay in the top division long term clubs like Cardiff have to spend the absolute maximum they can possibly afford on players. Are these fuckers stupid? Even if Cardiff's average attendances miraculously skyrocketed to last season's maximum (which they won't), what makes them think they're going to be any more profitable than Fulham, Wolves or Norwich? Do they imagine the owners of those clubs are making big profits? They'd never get 100m back in a million fucking years.


----------



## bromley (Jun 6, 2012)

Just seen Simon Jordan on SSN claiming this was a good thing and that change is good!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Cardiff fans are about the most fickle supporters of any club in the country, I guarantee that if tyhey win the first few games of next season with a couple of decent signings no one will ever mention blue shirts again! We could be top of the league and go second on goal difference in March after losing 2 games and half the corwd would disappear!lol although they have been better recently.




With you being the most fickle, obviously.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be mentioning the blue shirts regardless of any success we do or do not get.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> With you being the most fickle, obviously.


 
How come?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 6, 2012)

bromley said:


> Just seen Simon Jordan on SSN claiming this was a good thing and that change is good!


 
That deluded prick will say anything for attention, especially when he has a new book out this week.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 6, 2012)

bromley said:


> Just seen Simon Jordan on SSN claiming this was a good thing and that change is good!







Definitely someone to take seriously.Has'nt changed his look since the '80s.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Suits me.


 
Well, bloke on the radio, (CCFC Supporters club I think) said the choice was red shirts and £100m or no football club, not division 4.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> Well, bloke on the radio, (CCFC Supporters club I think) said the choice was red shirts and £100m or no football club, not division 4.


 
Well of course it is, we are in debt upto our necks, if we dont push forward we cease to exist, end of!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> Well, bloke on the radio, (CCFC Supporters club I think) said the choice was red shirts and £100m or no football club, not division 4.


So we supposedly need a £100m just to exist at any level of the game? So what's with the stadium extension? We definitely don't _need_ that.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> So we supposedly need a £100m just to exist at any level of the game? So what's with the stadium extension? We definitely don't _need_ that.


 
We dont need that NOW, thats why its not being extended NOW!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> We dont need that NOW, thats why its not being extended NOW!


So spend all this money for future big crowds that aren't even guaranteed?


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 6, 2012)

Tweeted by Danny Baker  a few minutes ago.

*Danny Baker* ‏@*prodnose*
Any Cardiff City fan who buys the new red shirt is a coward. The only power fans still have is to withhold money. You'll be OK believe me.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> So spend all this money for future big crowds that aren't even guaranteed?


 
Read the statement they arent expanding the stadium, yet!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Tweeted by Danny Baker a few minutes ago.
> 
> *Danny Baker* ‏@*prodnose*
> Any Cardiff City fan who buys the new red shirt is a coward. The only power fans still have is to withhold money. You'll be OK believe me.


 
And when the club ceases to exist Danny will be around to provide you all with tissues.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Read the statement they arent expanding the stadium, yet!


I don't believe a word of their plans. They're in it to make money, nothing else.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

talk of history and tradition, shouldn't you call the team riverside afc and be playing in chocolate and amber quarters?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't believe a word of their plans. They're in it to make money, nothing else.


 
Well we all know that. the only consolation is that if they acally have money invested,unlike Sam, they need the clb to be succesful to get anything back, Sam didnt give 2 fucks what happened to us because he didnt spend a penny of his money on club.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> talk of history and tradition, shouldn't you call the team riverside afc and be playing in chocolate and amber quarters?


 
Exactly!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> talk of history and tradition, shouldn't you call the team riverside afc and be playing in chocolate and amber quarters?


If you're going to ignore over a century of our tradition of wearing blue, yes.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> christ. the logo looks like they got their secretary to knock it up in powerpoint


Nothing even matches in the design. The style of the dragon drawing is completely different to the bluebird. It's disgracefully shoddy.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> If you're going to ignore over a century of our tradition of wearing blue, yes.


point is, they ignored tradition when they changed it to blue in the first place.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 6, 2012)

The bluebird looks ridiculous, stuffed under the red dragon like an afterthought


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2012)

And still no one had been able to tell me why we are called the Bluebirds without googling it(obviously they needed to google it). tradition for tradition sake!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> point is, they ignored tradition when they changed it to blue in the first place.


This really is a crap argument. They hadn't been around long enough for a 'tradition' to form when they changed their name to Cardiff City (which happened as a result of the town being granted city status).

They only played in brown and gold for one year when they were known as Cardif City. For the remaining 104 years they have played in blue.

_THAT_ is tradition.


----------



## badlands (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> This really is a crap argument. They hadn't been around long enough for a 'tradition' to form when they changed their name to Cardiff City (which happened as a result of the town being granted city status).
> 
> They only played in brown and gold for one year when they were known as Cardif City. For the remaining 104 years they have played in blue.
> 
> _THAT_ is tradition.


 
Shut up.

We either close down. Or for now we play in red.

You and Annis 

Dicks united


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly can't believe the amount of Cardiff fans that seem to have come out in support of this, utterly fucking mental. 

This absolutely stinks in every way possible, and should be totally opposed. Unquestioningly. 

Fuck modern football and everything it stands for.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> And when the club ceases to exist Danny will be around to provide you all with tissues.


What a load of horseshit. Like 20,000 supporters are going to vanish into thin air if the Malaysians decide to pull the plug. You mug.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

badlands said:


> Shut up.
> 
> We either close down. Or for now we play in red.
> 
> ...


If you believe that, you'll believe anything.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

Can anyone, anyone at all, tell me a club the size of Cardiff, in any country, that ceased to exist overnight? FFS.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

badlands said:


> Shut up.
> 
> We either close down. Or for now we play in red.
> 
> ...


So big foreign investor tells you that's how it is, and you just accept everything they say to be the absolute truth and just_ roll over_ to their utterly ridiculous, tradition-stripping whizzo ideas, yes?

And how dare you tell me to "shut up". I've every fucking right to make my opinion heard on this.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Can anyone, anyone at all, tell me a club the size of Cardiff, in any country, that ceased to exist overnight? FFS.


Maybe you should narrow that down further to: "Can anyone, anyone at all, tell me a club the size of Cardiff, in any country, that ceased to exist overnight because they refused to start playing in a different strip on the whim of their owners?"


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> And still no one had been able to tell me why we are called the Bluebirds without googling it(obviously they needed to google it). tradition for tradition sake!


Who gives a fuck? All that matters to me is that's what my Dad and my Grandad and Great Grandad called them, and that's what I'll keep on calling them.

Changing our colours is absolute bullshit. How fucking dare they strip away tradition on a pointless whim.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

now you have a new tradition.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 6, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Can anyone, anyone at all, tell me a club the size of Cardiff, in any country, that ceased to exist overnight? FFS.


 
Haarlem.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> now you have a new tradition.


Yeah, thanks for that really fascinating insight. Really helpful.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Haarlem.


They've reformed as Haarlem Kennemerland.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> They've reformed as Haarlem Kennemerland.


 
As an amateur club. Not what you'd want to happen to Cardiff City, I suspect.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2012)

bromley said:


> Just seen Simon Jordan on SSN claiming this was a good thing and that change is good!


 
I suppose he has experience with changes of colour...



Gingerman said:


> Definitely someone to take seriously.Has'nt changed his look since the '80s.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Haarlem.


Not even vaguely comparable to Cardiff. Their stadium held less than 4,000, thus making them smaller than most League 2 clubs in England. If it weren't for the Dutch league system excluding promotion to the 2nd Division they'd be in almost exactly the same situation as before anyway.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Yeah, thanks for that really fascinating insight. Really helpful.


what would be helpfull? agreeing with you?

personally i think the league should revert to twelve clubs. none of them being cardiff. tradition, innit?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> what would be helpfull? agreeing with you?
> 
> personally i think the league should revert to twelve clubs. none of them being cardiff. tradition, innit?


why not just move em to Albuquerque? I mean it's just football, right?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> what would be helpfull? agreeing with you?
> 
> personally i think the league should revert to twelve clubs. none of them being cardiff. tradition, innit?


Christ, you can be tiresome.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> why not just move em to Albuquerque? I mean it's just football, right?


that would be franchising. a whole lot more serious than a change of strip/badge, which most league clubs have done throughout footballing history.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> As an amateur club. Not what you'd want to happen to Cardiff City, I suspect.


Their ground capacity was only 3,400, so it's hardly a comparable drop.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> that would be franchising. a whole lot more serious than a change of strip/badge, which most league clubs have done throughout footballing history.


How many clubs have changed colours entirely, and substantially changed the badge not just in terms of the general design scheme but what was actually depicted? Do you not think it's rather indicative of how, in general, the owners think of the club and fans?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> that would be franchising. a whole lot more serious than a change of strip/badge, which most league clubs have done throughout footballing history.


How many professional English clubs have completely changed the colours of their home strip and all the main items in their badge in, say, the last 10 years?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Christ, you can be tiresome.


can i put you on ignore? serious question, as being a mod it could cause a problem if you were to warn me or something. all you ever do is whine then become abusive.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> How many professional English clubs have completely changed the colours of their home strip and all the main items in their badge in, say, the last 10 years?


or indeed last 60 years.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> How many professional English clubs have completely changed the colours of their home strip and all the main items in their badge in, say, the last 10 years?


 
Palace under Allison, but that was the 70s. Can't think of any since then but Big Mal was all about modern football.
i also remember Leeds changing their badge from the owl to that thing.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

discokermit said:


> can i put you on ignore? serious question, as being a mod it could cause a problem if you were to warn me or something. all you ever do is whine then become abusive.


Why not just try _debating the topic under discussion_ in an adult manner rather than posting up inane drivel in an attempt to get a reaction?

Just a thought, like.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Palace under Allison, but that was the 70s. Can't think of any since then but Big Mal was all about modern football.
> i also remember Leeds changing their badge from the owl to that thing.


But none I can think of recently have made such a dramatic change as what's happened at Cardiff.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> But none I can think of recently have made such a dramatic change as what's happened at Cardiff.


 

Don't you think these  fuckers are somehow trying to rebrand you as Wales FC?
Let's face it they probably aren't that aware Wales are eligible to qualify for the World Cup and probably haven't heard of Swansea at all?


----------



## rover07 (Jun 7, 2012)

Blackburn Rovers fans 'raise £2m for buy-out bid'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-18221382



> Wild is the co-founder of the Blackburn Rovers Supporters Investment Trust, who are looking to raise the sufficient funds to buy Rovers from Venky's and put the club into community control.
> 
> And, following a meeting of around 500 fans at King George's Hall at the weekend, Wild is adamant that they are on course to reach the £10million target as fans have been offered shares for £1,000 each if a takeover was to prove successful.



Time for a Supporters buyout at Cardiff?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 7, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Don't you think these fuckers are somehow trying to rebrand you as Wales FC?
> Let's face it they probably aren't that aware Wales are eligible to qualify for the World Cup and probably haven't heard of Swansea at all?


It probably crossed their mind that if Cardiff make it to the premier league then they might be able to pick up a load of Welsh glory hunters. Trouble is most of them already support Liverpool or Man U. Swansea for instance in the inaugural season in the Murdoch league managed to pick up only an average of another 4,000 supporters or so. Which, if the experience of other provincial teams is anything to go by, will drop off over the next couple of years as the novelty of having a premier league team wears off and their form most likely deteriorates slightly.

Not that Swansea's extra 4,000 fans or Sky revenues are going to make anyone rich. They'll go on higher wages to retain and acquire players.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd imagine the main problem with a supporters' buyout would be servicing the large debt the club now has to their generous benefactors...


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Don't you think these fuckers are somehow trying to rebrand you as Wales FC?
> Let's face it they probably aren't that aware Wales are eligible to qualify for the World Cup and probably haven't heard of Swansea at all?


I've no idea what their plans are, to be honest.

I can't work out what's the most depressing: having these ridicuous changes foisted on us or the way that some success-desperate supporters are just happy to let it happen.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Not even vaguely comparable to Cardiff. Their stadium held less than 4,000, thus making them smaller than most League 2 clubs in England. If it weren't for the Dutch league system excluding promotion to the 2nd Division they'd be in almost exactly the same situation as before anyway.


 
They were/are the oldest football club in Holland, so they have more tradition than recent arrivals such as Cardiff City.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Swansea for instance in the inaugural season in the Murdoch league managed to pick up only an average of another 4,000 supporters or so.


It's a bit different to Swansea's case though: Cardiff is the capital city, it's bigger, it has a far greater catchment area, is currently a very happening place and is much closer to London/Manchester/Birmingham etc.

I imagine it's not too hard to entice big brands and sponsors to Cardiff, but it's a tougher call for Swansea (no disrespect to the Swans, mind).


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> They were/are the oldest football club in Holland, so they have more tradition than recent arrivals such as Cardiff City.


How is a club over a hundred years old a "recent arrival"?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> How many clubs have changed colours entirely,


man city
man utd
arsenal
spurs
newcastle
everton
liverpool
fulham
west brom
norwich
sunderland
wigan
villa
bolton
wolves

that's just the premier.

cardiff has changed strips before (brown/gold and turquoise)





> and substantially changed the badge not just in terms of the general design scheme but what was actually depicted?


wolves in the fifties,







now,






i'm sure there are plenty more examples.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> How is a club over a hundred years old a "recent arrival"?


 
Comparatively.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Why not just try _debating the topic under discussion_ in an adult manner rather than posting up inane drivel in an attempt to get a reaction?
> 
> Just a thought, like.


is that a yes or a no?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i'm sure there are plenty more examples.


Any examples from the last ten years? Or twenty years?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> or indeed last 60 years.


leeds certainly did. i think they changed theirs drastically in the sixties.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> leeds certainly did. i think they changed theirs drastically in the sixties.


But examples of Football League clubs completely changing both their strip and their badge are extremely hard to find in recent times, making Cardiff's case rather exceptional.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> leeds certainly did. i think they changed theirs drastically in the sixties.


1961. Fifty one years ago.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> That badge really is a shocker. You can imagine they kept pushing the bluebird around until they found the least conspicuous place it could go.
> 
> Still not sure what our nickname is supposed to be now but it clearly doesn't make sense to be called the Bluebirds anymore.


purple drag-birds ftw

or not iyswim


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2012)

Loved this advert but maybe it was a bit prescient


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> 1961. Fifty one years ago.


yes. as i said in response to lo siento's post "in the last sixty years". in the sixties.

fifty one years ago is less than sixty years ago. it's not rocket science.

i don't appear to be able to put you on ignore. i would find it easier to "manually" ignore you if you stopped quoting my posts. thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i don't appear to be able to put you on ignore. i would find it easier to "manually" ignore you if you stopped quoting my posts. thanks.


 Seeing as it's in a thread about my club, I'll keep on responding to any post I like, thanks.

If that's causing you some sort of involuntary distress, I suggest you post elsewhere. The good news is that there's hundreds of thousands of other threads to choose from here, and, with luck, you'll find some topics where you might actually know what you're talking about.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> .


That was by far the best post you've contributed so far.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> 1961. Fifty one years ago.


 
In fifty-one years there will be Cardiff City fans complaining about proposals to change the club colours from the long-trusted red to daffodil yellow.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

tradition. lol. two hundred folk booting a burning ball of tar from one side of town to the other. that's fucking tradition.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> tradition. lol. two hundred folk booting a burning ball of tar from one side of town to the other. that's fucking tradition.


Is this some sort of compulsive posting disorder you've developed?

You made more sense with your empty posts.


----------



## aylee (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> [when asked who has changed kits before]
> 
> man city


 
Light blue since 1894.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Manchester_City/Manchester_City.htm



> man utd


 
Red since 1902, save for a few years in the 1920s with white with a red 'v' and a year with white with red hoops.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Manchester_United/Manchester_United.htm



> arsenal


 
Red and white since 1919, with the white sleeves since 1933, with the exception of the maroon strip one year recently to celebrate an anniversary.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Arsenal/Arsenal.htm



> spurs


 
White, usually with dark blue, since 1898, save for a 125th anniversary kit that had sky blue quarters.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Tottenham_Hotspur/Tottenham_Hotspur.htm



> newcastle


 
Black and white strips since 1894.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Newcastle_United/Newcastle_United.htm



> everton


 
Royal blue since 1901, although it looks like the kit was put on too hot a wash in 1929. 

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Everton/Everton.htm 



> liverpool


 
Red since 1896.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Liverpool/Liverpool.htm



> fulham


 
White since 1903.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Fulham/Fulham.htm



> west brom


 
White and dark blue strips since 1889, save for a plain blue shirt between 1942-1947 - presumably linked to the war years.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/West_Bromwich_Albion/West_Bromwich_Albion.htm



> norwich


 
Yellow and green since 1908, with a few years in the 1920s in white with yellow and green trim - yuk!

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Norwich_City/Norwich_City.htm



> sunderland


 
Red and white stripes continuously since 1887!

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Sunderland/Sunderland.htm



> wigan


 
Basically blue and white since 1947 (they were only founded in the 1930s) but there have been some variations eg blue and black stripes.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Wigan_Athletic/wigan_athletic.htm



> villa


 
Claret and blue since 1887 - although the body of the shirt hasn't always been claret - we've done claret and blue stripes as recently as 1990.


http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Aston_Villa/Aston_Villa.htm



> bolton


 
White since 1892.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Bolton_Wanderers/Bolton_Wanderers.htm



> wolves


 
Gold and black since 1892, except for a rather unhealthy shade of yellow in the 1950s.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Wolverhampton_Wanderers/Wolverhampton_Wanderers.htm



> that's just the premier.


 
I'd like to point out that Wolves aren't in the Premiership any more. 

I think there's a difference between a club changing their colours in ancient history when the club colours weren't really part of its identity, and a club doing it in 2012 when its traditions are well-established.  The thing I find so shocking about what's happening about Cardiff is the fact that blue is so integral to the club's identity, to the extent that the colour is part of the club's nickname.

It's another sad example of how perceived corporate need is allowed to ride roughshod over the wishes of fans and of tradition generally.  I say "perceived" corporate need because I remain completely baffled about how changing from blue to red is supposed to promote the club, unless they think that Welsh ManUre and RedScouse supporters are really stupid enough to mistake Cardiff for the club they've previously supported!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

aylee said:


> < ....thorough dismantling of discokermit's claims snipped...>
> 
> I think there's a difference between a club changing their colours in ancient history when the club colours weren't really part of its identity, and a club doing it in 2012 when its traditions are well-established. The thing I find so shocking about what's happening about Cardiff is the fact that blue is so integral to the club's identity, to the extent that the colour is part of the club's nickname.


Yep. What's happening at Cardiff is pretty much unprecedented in modern times, particularly given the speed in which it's happened and the complete lack of consultation. 

It's thoroughly depressing and should send alarm bells ringing for other supporters. If this lot can do it, I'm sure there'll be other rich sponsors keen to change things to the way that they want them.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> Well, bloke on the radio, (CCFC Supporters club I think) said the choice was red shirts and £100m or no football club, not division 4.


 
complete scare mongering and has no basis in fact.

i think the word is blackmail


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2012)

from western mail q&a with CEO




> *Q: Dato Chan said plans for a change of colours and badge would be scrapped, but now they are back on. Why?*
> 
> A: The statement issued reflected a change of mood they had as a result of the abuse and public outpouring of opinion. *At no point did they threaten to end their connection to this football club.* Certainly, they would have looked at plans again and taken different decisions, maybe looked at new external investment or looked to sell the club on to somebody else.
> But I believe what has heartened them over the last three or four weeks is that there has been a considerable mood swing of opinion. People who support this football club have written to them directly, e-mailed directly. Those who have written have asked them not to pull out.
> ...


 
seems to me there was a cunning plan to get some fans to actually ASK for a change of strip




> *Q: Will shirt sales in the Far East really take off because City play in red and not blue?*
> 
> A: This is something of a misnomer. It’s something which has been seized upon, that the reason to go red is because we want to sell millions of shirts in the Far East. It is far more about actively growing the brand and driving the brand in all its aspects. Shirt sales are just a part of that. It would be lovely to see half of China wearing Cardiff City shirts rather than Manchester United. Is that going to happen in the short term? Of course not.


 

​ 
​​


----------



## Voley (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> It's thoroughly depressing and should send alarm bells ringing for other supporters. If this lot can do it, I'm sure there'll be other rich sponsors keen to change things to the way that they want them.


Agreed. This isn't just about Cardiff.

I think the icing on the cake of this is the tiny bluebird that's such a horrible token gesture on the new badge. Looks completely out of place. It's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> complete scare mongering and has no basis in fact.
> 
> i think the word is blackmail


Yep. And a load of City fans let themselves be suckered by their bluff. It's a disgrace.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> from western mail q&a with CEO


"It is far more about actively growing the brand and driving the brand in all its aspects. "

What the fuck does that actually mean, and why does it need the club to switch colours?


----------



## g force (Jun 7, 2012)

Agreed this isn't about Cardiff it's about the destruction of football clubs and removing their identity from the community that has supported them for generations. 

This says it all: "its about actively growing the brand". Fuck. Me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 7, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> Well, bloke on the radio, (CCFC Supporters club I think) said the choice was red shirts and £100m or no football club, not division 4.


They might not see that money, I haven't got much faith in far-east businessmen.


----------



## gabi (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> "It is far more about actively growing the brand and driving the brand in all its aspects. "
> 
> What the fuck does that actually mean, and why does it need the club to switch colours?


 
If Cardiff had been promoted then I could almost understand putting them through a bit of a brand refresh a la wolves. But not an entire rebrand as they have done. And if they're going to do that then at least hire decent kit/logo designers.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 7, 2012)

Unbelievable!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/06/the-fiver-cardiff-city-colour


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 7, 2012)

badlands said:


> Shut up.
> 
> We either close down. Or for now we play in red.
> 
> ...


 


Christ, you're a fucking knob.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 7, 2012)

Comparing ed to Annis is well harsh! I too am gutted that so many fellow fans have just blindingly accepted the changes, shameful. I'm up for opposing the measures any way I can, but think we'll only win when they decide to fuck off in five years time and we will just change back to blue.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there anything being organised to oppose this ?

Is there any way that us fans of other clubs could help ?

I have a feeling this is merely the thin end of a wedge, if it's allowed to happen then other owners will start thinking they can get away with similar (or worse) at their clubs.

UNITE AGAINST MODERN FOOTBALL


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Is there anything being organised to oppose this ?
> 
> Is there any way that us fans of other clubs could help ?
> 
> ...


I fear that fighting modern football is like fighting multinationals where it really doesn't even matter that much what the people at the bottom think.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think all supporters of all clubs should support Cardiff with regard to this.

I'd even advocate turning up to away games in blue, whatever your team's main colour. Turn Cardiff City Stadium blue every other week. It's an issue that could get your club next so we should all get behind this fucking 'lucky colour' nonsense.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 7, 2012)

Along with Wimbledon's relocation/rebranding (I know that was a while ago but these things happen slowly), is this part of the start of a more American 'franchise' approach to football? 

I bloody hope not. There really is a question of just what fans can do about it though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2012)

What next? No number '4' or '7' characters on shirts because they're unlucky in China? No 'culturally sensitive' sponsorship or alcohol sales because the club is being bankrolled by some islamist Middle Eastern oil billionaire? A fucking cartoon statue of Michael Jackson outside your club's ground?

It could happen.


----------



## pauld (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> I fear that fighting modern football is like fighting multinationals where it really doesn't even matter that much what the people at the bottom think.


 
As I said yesterday, when the anger subsides , the resistance begins.

It's time to organise and mobilise (calmly). The Trust have made some tentative steps in this direction and will hopefully act as lightening rod to channel the feelings of anyone who opposes these changes.

VT/TG are likely to witness a season of discord and protest which will hopefully garner lashings of negative press coverage and highlight this embarrassing and shameful attempt at sucking the heart and soul out of our club.

As disappointing as it is to listen to the desperate Premier League wannabes and their puppyish reluctance to roll over and accept the trashing of 100 years of history and tradition for a quick feel of hot PL action, it is still difficult to quantify the level of support/opposition.

Local media are acting like Pravda in pushing this "progress" - interviewing mainly pro-fans and unrepresentative "fans' leaders".

A Mickey Mouse poll on walesonline showed 66% in favour of rebrand - with no indication of how many were polled and no proper audit/controls, it remains a statistical irrelevance.

The Trust are canvassing members for their views. If you are in any way opposed to the rebrand, you should join the Trust and let them (and the club) know how you feel.

The viability of a campaign of protest will only become clear when there is a better idea of numbers.

How this protest will manifest itself is anyone's guess. At a minimum, everyone should boycott any merchandise with this abomination of a club crest on.

City traditionally sell shitloads of replica shirts, and will hopefully shift less than zero of the red Judas ones in the UK. Maybe that will make the owners think again.

As for boycotting matches - I'd be in favour of a token (noisy) boycott of the opening game, but currently not ready to hand back my season ticket - surely to protest from within is preferable.

Another U-turn is unlikely before the season starts so we are stuck with the red shirt for at least a season - let us hope it all goes tits-up and the owners see sense and return the club to us. If they decide to flounce off with the ball, the dragon and the still-to-be-spotted war chest of several gazillion pounds, then so be it.

I'd rather start again at the bottom with my soul intact.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> A fucking cartoon statue of Michael Jackson outside your club's ground?
> 
> It could happen.


 
Never!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 7, 2012)

pauld said:


> As I said yesterday, when the anger subsides , the resistance begins.
> 
> It's time to organise and mobilise (calmly). The Trust have made some tentative steps in this direction and will hopefully act as lightening rod to channel the feelings of anyone who opposes these changes.
> 
> ...


 Paul

I am one of the ones who will not go to any game where we wear red as our home kit. Interested to work out what physical matchday protests can take place when we are not there and/or when so many people appear acquiescent. I am all up for visible, effective, media-attracting protest. At away games when we wear blue? (though I suspect we may never wear blue next season even as away kit, they will wear the 3rd kit, one assumes)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 7, 2012)

Only supporting away from home sounds like a good start.

Or if you must go to home games get people to pledge they will not buy any merch, programmes, pies, bovril - not spend a penny until it's gone away.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 7, 2012)

Its sad and I'm glad its not happening to my club. I'm gutted for you and the fact that like so many others your club couldn't give a flying shit about what YOU the fans think...


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

aylee said:


> Light blue since 1894.
> 
> http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Manchester_City/Manchester_City.htm
> 
> ...


so, i said they had all changed and they had all indeed changed.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

This brings it sharply into focus. Blue from 1908 until _yesterday_. 



http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Cardiff_City/Cardiff_City.htm


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> This brings it sharply into focus. Blue from 1908 until _yesterday_.
> 
> View attachment 19913
> 
> http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Cardiff_City/Cardiff_City.htm


so, the single kit you had for the longest time without changing it was nine years, 1899/1908. the chocolate and amber one.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 7, 2012)

discokermit said:


> so, the single kit you had for the longest time without changing it was nine years, 1899/1908. the chocolate and amber one.


 
A blatantly ridiculous comment. Design of shirt changed, colour didn't


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> A blatantly ridiculous comment. Design of shirt changed, colour didn't


He's just an attention seeking idiot who knows fuck all about the subject. Ignore him.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 7, 2012)

By the way, thanks to all of you who have offered solidarity. This is a fucking nightmare what they are doing to us. Thank you.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2012)

mewl. puke. etc.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/sport...ners-dont-know-what-theyre-doing-7826908.html


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2012)

good article


> billionaire Vincent Tan and Chan Tien Ghee, aka TG, the club’s chairman. In order to build the brand in new markets — by which we mean Malaysia and the Far East — red is a better colour than blue.​​Why? Well, again: it doesn’t really matter, does it? The guys with £100million burning a hole in their pockets believe it’s easier to flog Cardiff to punters 9,000 miles away with red shirts than with blue. They know the oriental mind, and the oriental mind, with all the whimsy of a western toddler, is ardently fond of red.​
> In other words, this is simply what happens when 102 years of tradition meets 100 million quid’s worth of superstition. It’s a no-contest.​


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/sport...ners-dont-know-what-theyre-doing-7826908.html


Good article:


> Cardiff’s home colours have been blue for 102 years. Why? Well, it doesn’t really matter, does it? It has been that way for what people used to call ‘time out of mind’. And in football, traditions — particularly tribal traditions like shirt colour — are important.
> 
> No matter. According to Cardiff’s board, the shirt going red comes as a condition of “major and significant” refinancing and redevelopment from their chief investors, the Malaysian billionaire Vincent Tan and Chan Tien Ghee, aka TG, the club’s chairman. In order to build the brand in new markets — by which we mean Malaysia and the Far East — red is a better colour than blue.
> 
> ...





> This is not an idle question. Cardiff’s colours and traditions are being flushed down the khazi as one side of a colourful bet on the Far East’s entertainment market.
> 
> If that bet doesn’t come off and Tan and TG lose money and interest, the main losers will be the one group whom no one really considers any more: the people of Cardiff who have supported the club all their lives; people to whom  — rationally or not — blue matters more than red. These are the folk who are increasingly valued (like many other native supporters) only for their ability to provide crowd noise on a TV feed to the Far East. It’s no wonder they’re hacked off.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Great minds think alike!

(except I didn't screw up the quote)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## aylee (Jun 8, 2012)

discokermit said:


> mewl. puke. etc.


 
You're basically a bit bitter about being relegated, aren't you?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 8, 2012)

aylee said:


> You're basically a bit bitter about being relegated, aren't you?


not really. new manager who looks interesting and a financially stable club with no debt and some good youngsters coming through (zeli ismael). i'm looking forward to next season.

my biggest disappointment was mcleish getting the sack.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2012)

_They know the oriental mind, and the oriental mind, with all the whimsy of a western toddler, is ardently fond of red._

Come again?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2012)

grrr
in one of the questions here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18352211


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> _They know the oriental mind, and the oriental mind, with all the whimsy of a western toddler, is ardently fond of red._
> 
> Come again?


They love red so much, the Malaysian national football team obviously play in red yellow at home and blue away.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

Quite a few City fans I know are looking to support another team while this bullshit is going on.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't get the problem, just don't buy the red shirt and have everyone turn up in Blue 

A few weeks / months of looking like idiots and the investors will cave (or fuck off)


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 8, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I don't get the problem, just don't buy the red shirt and have everyone turn up in Blue
> 
> A few weeks / months of looking like idiots and the investors will cave (or fuck off)


 
Problem is it's already divided the fans in half, there's plenty who really want the filthy lucre and big money fantasy football, they won't be willing to join in with the boycott.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2012)

And how do you think they're going to react when they sign players like David Nugent, rather than Ronaldo?  I have a feeling a few of them are about to have their expectations lowered.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I don't get the problem, just don't buy the red shirt and have everyone turn up in Blue
> 
> A few weeks / months of looking like idiots and the investors will cave (or fuck off)


There's important principles at stake here, like:
Should the supporters ever have this kind of shit foisted o them without consultation?
Should we just do anything a foreign investor asks?
Is our history and tradition worth so little that it can be discarded overnight in the name of some vague rebranding exercise?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Problem is it's already divided the fans in half, there's plenty who really want the filthy lucre and big money fantasy football, they won't be willing to join in with the boycott.


Yep. If they'd tried this caper when we in Div 4, any boycott would have been almost 100%, but now we're full of nu-fans who heart Sky TV.


----------



## gabi (Jun 8, 2012)

Bournemouth fans are pointing out cardiff fans have absolutely nothing to complain about when it comes to the new crest


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

gabi said:


> Bournemouth fans are pointing out cardiff fans have absolutely nothing to complain about when it comes to the new crest


That's shit but it still looks like Adobe Illustrator compared to our Microsoft PowerPoint.


----------



## gabi (Jun 8, 2012)

It looks like a croydon hair salon logo. just a shocker.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. If they'd tried this caper when we in Div 4, any boycott would have been almost 100%, but now we're full of nu-fans who heart Sky TV.


 
This. Badly.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> What a load of horseshit. Like 20,000 supporters are going to vanish into thin air if the Malaysians decide to pull the plug. You mug.


Its the fact that a club with debts the size of ours will not be able to function as a going concern of we get relegated and the Malaysians walk away, mug?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Who gives a fuck? All that matters to me is that's what my Dad and my Grandad and Great Grandad called them, and that's what I'll keep on calling them.
> 
> Changing our colours is absolute bullshit. How fucking dare they strip away tradition on a pointless whim.


 
And you can carry on calling them what you like, but if we dont have a club you'll look pretty stupid walking round shouting Bluebirds!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> But they wont will they, mug?


Won't what? Under what circumstances are Cardiff going to "cease to exist"? Even Portsmouth still exist, ffs.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> Its the fact that a club with debts the size of ours will not be able to function as a going concern of we get relegated and the Malaysians walk away, mug?


So we drop down to a division or two (or three) to  where we can financially function within our means, and then work our way up without having our tradition ripped away from us from foreign investors who clearly don't give a flying fuck about the club or its fans.

This notion that Cardiff would cease to exist without the Malaysians is sheer tosh.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> Its the fact that a club with debts the size of ours will not be able to function as a going concern of we get relegated and the Malaysians walk away, mug?


Football clubs don't need outside investment to continue existing. In case you hadn't noticed, it's incredible difficult for clubs to actually go bankrupt and cease to exist. In fact, no club the size of Cardiff has ever ceased to exist in the history of football.

You've just decided, based on the word of people who being generous don't seem tremendously trustworthy, that extinction is the only alternative.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2012)

Boro ran it close...



> The club experienced severe financial difficulties during the mid-1980s. Middlesbrough were dropping down the table, and finished nineteenth in the 1984–85 season. In April 1986 the club had to borrow £30,000 from the PFA to pay wages. The final game of the season saw Middlesbrough relegated to the Third Division once more.[4] That summer, the club called in the Provisional Liquidator and shortly afterwards, the club was wound up and the gates to Ayresome Park were padlocked. Without the £350,000 capital required for Football League registration, a new rule, it seemed inevitable that the club would fold permanently.[18] However, Steve Gibson, a member of the board at the time, brought together a consortium and with ten minutes to spare before the deadline, they completed their registration with the Football League for the 1986–87 season.[19] Following the registration came both a change of club crest and a change of the official company name to Middlesbrough Football and Athletic Club (1986) Ltd.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 8, 2012)

wolves were minutes away from going bust at one point in the eighties.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 8, 2012)

Glasgow Rangers is a much bigger club than Cardiff City and look where they are at the moment.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Glasgow Rangers is a much bigger club than Cardiff City and look where they are at the moment.


Their story is somewhat different though.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Football clubs don't need outside investment to continue existing. In case you hadn't noticed, it's incredible difficult for clubs to actually go bankrupt and cease to exist. In fact, no club the size of Cardiff has ever ceased to exist in the history of football.
> 
> You've just decided, based on the word of people who being generous don't seem tremendously trustworthy, that extinction is the only alternative.


 
To be fair to Ed, that is not his interpretation - we were told, indeed I was told personally by a Director, that it is Red or Dead. Those are the bullshit emotive blackmailing terms on which it was presented to us, and lots of people have fallen for the (inaccurate) apocalyptic polarity of that.

We were told if we don't go Red, the Malaysians would walk away (since refuted by our very own Chief Exec)

I agree with you. There is no way we would cease to exist so I am totally against what has happened this week


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Football clubs don't need outside investment to continue existing. In case you hadn't noticed, it's incredible difficult for clubs to actually go bankrupt and cease to exist. In fact, no club the size of Cardiff has ever ceased to exist in the history of football.
> 
> You've just decided, based on the word of people who being generous don't seem tremendously trustworthy, that extinction is the only alternative.


 
Like the majority of fottball fans in this country you need to wake up and smell the Starbuck's. If you think in the current climate that football clubs are immune to the economic realities then you my friend are naive in the extreme!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2012)

fuck starbucks


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2012)

1927 said:


> Like the majority of fottball fans in this country you need to wake up and smell the Starbuck's. If you think in the current climate that football clubs are immune to the economic realities then you my friend are naive in the extreme!


I'd rather be in the Fourth Division/non league with a club that connects with the heritage, the history and the community of CCFC, rather then bend over to become the playthings of rich foreign investors in a desperate quest for corporate success at any cost.

When you don't even know _what your club nickname is any more_ you should be really fucking worried.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 9, 2012)

Never mind the Starbucks - sounds like 1927 has been drinking the Kool-aid.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Glasgow Rangers is a much bigger club than Cardiff City and look where they are at the moment.


 
I'd be quite happy to place a bet that Rangers will continue to exist one way or another.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 9, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd be quite happy to place a bet that Rangers will continue to exist one way or another.


 
I'm sure that Cardiff City will as well. Perhaps after a merger with a leading amateur club in the region and then playing in the South Wales League.


----------



## pauld (Jun 9, 2012)

Want to read some more about how the heart and soul was sucked out of our football club? Course you do!

New blogpost here:

http://2chevrons.wordpress.com/


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2012)

1927 said:


> Its the fact that a club with debts the size of ours will not be able to function as a going concern of we get relegated and the Malaysians walk away, mug?


 
Fuck me, you really have been suckered in by this bullshit 

Even with debts the size of yours, there is massive potential for a club like Cardiff and there would still be a queue of buyers if you went into admin. You'd have to take a massive points deduction and most probably slip down a division, but so what ???

Even if the worse came to the worse and no buyer was found, reform as a phoenix club, surely that has to be preferable to totally selling out your dignity and identity ???

Your Cardiff City already isn't the Cardiff City you've supported for so long.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2012)

Then again dunno why I'm surprised really, 1927 has always been a plastic fan who supports two clubs anyway


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 9, 2012)

1927 said:


> Like the majority of fottball fans in this country you need to wake up and smell the Starbuck's. If you think in the current climate that football clubs are immune to the economic realities then you my friend are naive in the extreme!



What's naive is imagining that the people are ripping up the clubs identity have its best interests at heart. 

Football clubs aren't immune to economic reality, and cardiff are never going to be a big profit maker for foreign investors, so why are the malaysians going to look after you? Their health?

A football club with 20,000 is always going to exist in some form, whether you have to refound or whatever. The idea that the choice is change kit or die is tosh and if you believe you'll believe anything


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 10, 2012)

My issue is that i do not trust the owners. First they said red or dead, now that is being disputed; first they said they would invest £100m, now they are denying they said that; first they said it was about shirt sales in asia, now they are denying that line; first they said they would pay off the debt to sam, now that seems to be unclear.

This article in the western mail sums it up for me
*The promises that must be kept and the questions that must be answered by Cardiff City chiefs*


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/does-anyone-know-what-cardiff-city-fc-are-actually-called-now/


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> This article in the western mail sums it up for me
> *The promises that must be kept and the questions that must be answered by Cardiff City chiefs*


Good piece that.


----------



## g force (Jun 11, 2012)

Agreed...took a balance view of what has been publicly said and asked that it's followed. Didn't realise that loan still hadn't been paid back - you get the sense that if it is, the club becomes more attractive to potential investors, which TBH i'm sure is the Malaysian's end game...sell on at a profit.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2012)

g force said:


> Agreed...took a balance view of what has been publicly said and asked that it's followed. Didn't realise that loan still hadn't been paid back - you get the sense that if it is, the club becomes more attractive to potential investors, which TBH i'm sure is the Malaysian's end game...sell on at a profit.


If we do get sold on, the new investors can rest assured that they'll be able to make us play in any corporate colours they like.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 12, 2012)

g force said:


> Agreed...took a balance view of what has been publicly said and asked that it's followed. Didn't realise that loan still hadn't been paid back - you get the sense that if it is, the club becomes more attractive to potential investors, which TBH i'm sure is the Malaysian's end game...sell on at a profit.


See, I just don't get this. How can there possibly be enough potential profit in selling on a club the size of cardiff for a multi-billion pound company?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 12, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> See, I just don't get this. How can there possibly be enough potential profit in selling on a club the size of cardiff for a multi-billion pound company?


 
Selling on football clubs seems more or less like a pyramid scheme from what I can tell. Seeing as there's no operating profit to be made from most of them the theory seems to be you build them up and then make a profit on the sale. Thing is that assumes an unending chain of people prepared to buy clubs either to try the same trick again, or Man City/Chelsea type buyers, and obviously that isn't sustainable indefinitely. It's a fucking stupid investment from what I can see (but then I'm not a wealthy business type so what would I know?)


----------



## 1927 (Jun 12, 2012)

As an aside I was talking to some Leeds fans in Ibiza last night and they said if they could rid their club of Ken Bates they'd be happy to play in any colour a new owner wanted!


----------



## g force (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah but they're Leeds fans. And I bet they really wouldn't accept playing in a nice red shirt with black shorts combo like a certain rival team to the west.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm now feeling hugely indifferent about next season because of all this bullshit. 

Thanks, Cardiff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 14, 2012)

Club statement to put fans minds at ease.... but doesn't really




> I appreciate that a part of this strategy, namely the decision for the change of primary colour from blue to red is extremely emotional and for some quarters remains difficult to understand. For all concerned I would like to emphasise that I hold no desire to trample on club history or heritage and would be saddened if supporters thought that this was my intention.I have the greatest respect for the Welsh national symbol of the red dragon. I believe it to be a symbol of great strength and I was surprised it had such little coverage on the club's badge. It was for this reason that I suggested the improved focus of the Welsh dragon on the club's badge and this despite suggestions by a Welsh designer to use a more modern version of the dragon instead. I have since been told that the Welsh dragon was in fact on the club's badge when it last won the FA cup in 1927.
> 
> Whether people agree with this decision or not, I firmly believe that this change in colour and stature will give this club a new focus and dynamism, linking as it does the symbolism of the colour red and the new focus on the Welsh dragon, along with the retention of the long standing Bluebird element. With the powerful images these portray in both Wales and the Asian marketplaces I am prepared to back this vision with the investment that we have outlined above, which I would hope demonstrates both my commitment and faith in that strategy.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

> Whether people agree with this decision or not, I firmly believe that this change in colour and stature will give this club a new focus and dynamism,


Pile of stinking corporate marketing bullshit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 14, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> Club statement to put fans minds at ease.... but doesn't really


 
Christ that's some wanky bullshit.

The thing about Wales is revealing as well. Seems like they're after being 'Wales FC' which shows a total misunderstanding of how British clubs work.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's what the redbluedragonbirds are getting:


> In a statement, owner Tan Sri Vincent Tan said a further £35m would be pumped into the club over the next 12 months, taking the investment to £75.8m.
> Around £10m is to be earmarked to settle the outstanding Langston debt.
> And £22m will go on training facilities and increasing the stadium capacity


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18445138


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Christ that's some wanky bullshit.
> 
> The thing about Wales is revealing as well. Seems like they're after being 'Wales FC' which shows a total misunderstanding of how British clubs work.


I think they've got their eye on Europe and beyond with that line.


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's what the redbluedragonbirds are getting:
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18445138



Which leaves 3 million for transfers? At most?

There may be trouble ahead.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

tommers said:


> Which leaves 3 million for transfers? At most?
> 
> There may be trouble ahead.


Of course there is. The owners know fuck all about football and will soon lose interest when we're not automatically winning everything.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 15, 2012)

Problem is, they may make us go bust. All this bullshit re kits and badges, all the bluster re training ground which we don't need, and extending the stadium we could not even fill for a home PO semi against a big (at this level) team. And fans falling for the blatant lie of the £100m.

Fans at war with each other and I would guess several thousand long-term fans (inc me) vowing never to set foot inside there again.

All of it based on nothing.

At the very least it is a PR disaster for the owners

They can get to fuck


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

This is like looking at your wife and suddenly not being sure if you love them any more.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent off my season ticket finance form about 3 days before this happened, fuck.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2012)

The bullshit keeps on coming with some pretend, after-the-fact 'consultation':


> As a club, this summer we are excited to be able to begin work that showcases Cardiff City Stadium as our true home, a real football stadium for next season and beyond that all supporters can appreciate and enjoy.
> 
> We are glad to be able to finally and distinctively brand our stadium in a way that celebrates of our history, embraces the present and also looks forward to the future.
> 
> ...


http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2813352,00.html


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2012)

Listen this fucking bullshit: 


> "Discussions on kit and crest developments will be based on existing parameters."


That'll be the 'parameters' you introduced without any consultation. Wankers.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 16, 2012)

editor said:


> The bullshit keeps on coming with some pretend, after-the-fact 'consultation':
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2813352,00.html





What the fuck noncery is all that bollocks...improving match day atmosphere... That could be improved by not re-branding our fucking history.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> What the fuck noncery is all that bollocks...improving match day atmosphere... That could be improved by not re-branding our fucking history.



They've been trying to do it through having a drum and shit ideas like that

I could double the atmosphere with one simple idea. Swap the family area with the Canton Stand.

They moved the vocal fans away from the away fans to make it less intimidating / family friendly to away fans. 
The theory... we'd get more visiting fans.
The reality... our visitor numbers are still rubbish Probably more so now there is no atmosphere for the visitors to enjoy.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 16, 2012)

But Gromit our club is fundamentally fucked and in its greatest crisis for years.

Configuration of the ground is pretty low down the priorities, no?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2012)

Being an hour away from administration was a club crisis.

Becoming a plastic club isn't a crisis  but an inevitability. Its only a matter of time till all clubs do.

I see my choices as this:

1. Grin and bear it and love my club a little less (which isn't necessarily a bad thing).
2. Find a new team. A local grass roots one which is never likely to become commercial.
3.  Give up football altogether.
4. Pay ninja assassins to remove the entire board of directors.

I'm giving the redbirds a one year chance before plumping for either option 2 or 3.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Being an hour away from administration was a club crisis.
> 
> Becoming a plastic club isn't a crisis but an inevitability. Its only a matter of time till all clubs do.
> 
> ...


 
Fair enough. They've won. They must be laughing their fucking heads off


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2012)

Guto Price from SFA speaks
http://footballburp.com/burp-culture/talking-cardiff-city-and-wales-with-gulp/


> Could you ever come to terms with the red kit and new emblem if it somehow became conducive to establishing Cardiff as a Premier League team?
> The whole thing’s crazy. Cardiff will get promoted when they bang in more goals than anyone else, not because of the colour of the shirt. We’ve had a succession of mad ownerships that has slowly made me cynical and realize that at the end of the day fans are being treated more like consumers rather than customers. The new badge looks like it was designed by a three-year-old. It’s embarrassing. Why on earth would someone do this? I honestly believe we’ll be back in blue soon. This is just a fad, like Coventry City’s brown away kit.
> Do you think the fans should have been consulted more?
> Yes but the owners just don’t seem to give a shit.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

Cardiff are considering a bid for Bellamy. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18569484


----------



## 1927 (Jun 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Cardiff are considering a bid for Bellamy.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18569484


 
I was told a month ago that this was more probable than possible, he's already been out to Malaysia and had talks despite walesonline saying that we are talking to Liverpool first.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 28, 2012)

A report on a meeting with season ticket holders returning their tickets. Some truly spine-chilling stuff in there for Cardiff fans.


> By 2012, Vincent Tan had put in a total of £35,000,000 to pay off all trade debts. This includes player wages, transfer fees and other running costs, but does not include any of these aforementioned historic debts. Alan Whiteley then went on to say that by the time we got to the West Ham playoff games the club had three options to go forward. These were:
> “1. Stay the same as we were and continue to lose money while attempting to gain promotion.
> 2. Retrench and restructure the club. (Player sales such as we saw when Robert Earnshaw/Graham Kavanagh etc left the club)
> 3. Move on and push forward”
> ...


 
Someone needs to tell Vincent Tan that if Cardiff get promoted their costs will go up accordingly. He's not going to get his money back, EVER, no one ever does. I must have missed all the people getting minted off owning Bolton, Wigan, Blackburn, West Brom etc. And, since what Tan is putting in is loans, one day it's going to come crumbling down.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

I read that last night. It's unbelievable stuff. We're fucked.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I read that last night. It's unbelievable stuff. We're fucked.


On the bright side, if the board's "plans" are anything to go by, the supporters will be able to refound the club pretty soon.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2012)

shit! grim reading


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 28, 2012)

> He stated that if we wanted to break even next season, the ticket price for every fan in the ground would have to rise by £25. If we wanted to make money, the price of each ticket would have to rise by £75. He confirmed that this was on a game by game basis, and not on the season ticket price. This was working with an average attendance of 22,000 people. This means that in total, to make money next season the club would have to make an extra £1,650,000 for every home match.


 
If you break even at £25 extra a ticket you'd make a profit at £25.01 a ticket, by definition. Assuming the crowd remains the same (which is obviously ridiculous) at £75 extra a ticket and at a guess of £30 a ticket now he's talking about an income of £53 million quid from home games alone. From this: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/23/premier-league-accounts-profit-debt there are two clubs in the Premier League who exceed that - Arsenal and Man Utd. Even Liverpool are well below.

These people are totally incompetent.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 28, 2012)

And now they are going to invite sam Hamman to be life president of the club, thats the last straw for me. I'm out!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 28, 2012)

I always preferred Grange Quinns anyhow.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 28, 2012)

Speaking from the end of the rollercoaster, get active now! The premiership eats football clubs.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 28, 2012)

What a mess 

I tried to warn some of you Cardiff lot about trying to buy success a couple of seasons ago, but was flamed for suggesting that you'd outspent Blackpool that season 



Balbi said:


> Speaking from the end of the rollercoaster, get active now! The premiership eats football clubs.


 
Only if they're financially mismanaged, there are plenty of clubs who've been promoted and the money has helped them expand whilst remaining financially sustainable.

The Premiership is still an ugly monster that never should have existed.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure I can even be bothered protesting at the Huddersfield game now. Sooner this mess of a club liquidates the better.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 28, 2012)

forget it, just noticed somene else had posted it


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

1927 said:


> And now they are going to invite sam Hamman to be life president of the club, thats the last straw for me. I'm out!


It's beyond a joke, and every fan that went along with this charade should be fucking ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jun 29, 2012)

#keepcardiffblue

That is all


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

If Sam Hamman is coming back, I'd rather us liquidate and start off again in the Johnny's Window Cleaning Services league or whatever.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2012)

fans wanting refunds on season tickets, "around a 100"
video with Alan Whiteley with loadsa mealy mouthed excuses
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18640457


----------



## poisondwarf (Jun 29, 2012)

Fucking hell...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 30, 2012)

2014 european super cup (whatever that is) to be played in CCS


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

Rock bottom has been reached. 
Cardiff City offer Sam Hammam presidency as part of debt deal


----------



## g force (Jul 2, 2012)

Hammam cares about money but I suppose massaging his immense ego might help smooth things along. Sad state of affairs all round


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

It's almost like a competition to see what they can do to piss off the fans the most.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 2, 2012)

I was chatting to a mate's sister's husband on the weekend, at a party, who informed me he was quite happy with the re-branding...'anything to get us in the premiership'

A short while later, the subject of tax avoidance came up and he told me as he is self employed, he is thinking of maximising the tax advantage and when I asked him who would pay for the NHS that his wife had just so generously used to have their baby she chipped in 'the scummy people'.

I had to leave.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2012)

ych a fi! 
well done on leaving


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> 2014 european super cup (whatever that is) to be played in CCS


 
This is the Millennium, surely?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2012)

apparently not!  weird init


----------



## Gromit (Jul 2, 2012)

UEFA regs insist on a conference centre within a short distance of the host ground. 

Millennium doesn't have one. (blame Cardiff athletics society for not agreeing to sell Cardiff Arms Park. The original plan was to build one there). 

Cardiff city stadium can mash one out of the academy building next door I'm guessing.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, sorry! The Super Cup is being played at City? For real? Weird


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2012)

Respect to Helsingborgs IF in Sweden. I can only hope that other UK supporters will come out in support.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jul 3, 2012)

There's already a Welsh club who play in red called the Red Dragons. Thank fuck they didn't buy us, there might be three promotions between us but I don't envy Cardiff fans one bit. Good luck in saving your club's soul chaps

#keepcardiffblue


----------



## 1927 (Jul 3, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Oh, sorry! The Super Cup is being played at City? For real? Weird


 
Of course by them it will be a 35000 all seater!lol


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 3, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Oh, sorry! The Super Cup is being played at City? For real? Weird


 
The last few years it has been held in Monacco in a stadium smaller than ours --- apparently


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2012)

story about refunds high up on bbc news today
bit badly written
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-18716186


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers Ddraig. Many of my mates have had refunds. City have the cheek (and lack of class) to charge £20 admin fee to each though and in their letter to the refundees say "we've been encouraged by  the level of new interest". Wankers.

The point re them refunding others if they sell that precise seat gives the wriggle=room to give no more refundsa at all

Will be interested to see how many fewer ST holder there are at KO day than last year, I would guess quite a lot - a lot of those refunded yesterday were Early Birds

I'm gonna stay away, for good, until we are back in blue. Getting ST at my local non-league club


----------

